# Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections



## DS2006

I spend a lot of time searching threads for pictures of people wearing earrings in order to get an idea of size and how they look on.  While that is the main purpose of the thread, please also feel free to post a shot of your VCA earring collection!

To start, here is a gorgeous photo of @surfer trying on the white gold Magic pave earrings!


----------



## Phoenix123

Mod shots?

Okie...first, my magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG:




Lotus earrings..sorry, I've hardly worn these, so just have 1 fuzzy shot.  Will try to take another mod shot soon (got to get the earrings out of the bank vault first):




But here is pic of the earrings on my hand:




LE Onyx earrings.  Again, must get another mod shot.  This pic has been posted to death! lol




My heritage TQ diamond earrings, which I've just received and haven't had a chance to do a decent mod shot yet (excuse the fluff):






These are not mine yet...but I plan to add them to my collection one day...3-motif magic Alhambra earrings in YG:


----------



## Phoenix123

Here's me trying on both versions of the MA pave earrings.  The YG pave shown here on my left ear, I've bought.  The WG pave on my right, I will add next year.


----------



## Phoenix123

I just realised I was wearing black in every single one of those pics above!

So, re-posting the MA pave earrings in YG:


----------



## DS2006

Beautiful pictures, @Phoenix123 !!! I think black is a great color to wear to VCA as it is a nice, neutral backdrop for trying on the jewelry!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful pictures, @Phoenix123 !!! I think black is a great color to wear to VCA as it is a nice, neutral backdrop for trying on the jewelry!



It wasn't deliberate! lol


----------



## may3545

No glam photos, just cleaning today and wanted to play around with some earrings to lift my mood.


----------



## DS2006

may3545 said:


> No glam photos, just cleaning today and wanted to play around with some earrings to lift my mood.
> View attachment 4813443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813445
> View attachment 4813446
> View attachment 4813447
> View attachment 4813448


You have a DREAM collection of earrings! So gorgeous! Thank you for taking the time to show us!


----------



## JewelryLover101

My current VCA earring collection. I know mod shots tend to be much more helpful, but I am terrible at taking mod shots. I may try at some point in the future.


----------



## fice16

Phoenix123 said:


> Mod shots?
> 
> Okie...first, my magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG:
> 
> View attachment 4813326
> 
> 
> Lotus earrings..sorry, I've hardly worn these, so just have 1 fuzzy shot.  Will try to take another mod shot soon (got to get the earrings out of the bank vault first):
> 
> View attachment 4813328
> 
> 
> But here is pic of the earrings on my hand:
> 
> View attachment 4813329
> 
> 
> LE Onyx earrings.  Again, must get another mod shot.  This pic has been posted to death! lol
> 
> View attachment 4813331
> 
> 
> My heritage TQ diamond earrings, which I've just received and haven't had a chance to do a decent mod shot yet (excuse the fluff):
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813351
> 
> 
> 
> These are not mine yet...but I plan to add them to my collection one day...3-motif magic Alhambra earrings in YG:
> 
> View attachment 4813353



Phoenix, you look gorgeous with your beautiful jewelry collection.


----------



## fice16

DS2006 said:


> You have a DREAM collection of earrings! So gorgeous! Thank you for taking the time to s





may3545 said:


> No glam photos, just cleaning today and wanted to play around with some earrings to lift my mood.
> View attachment 4813443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813445
> View attachment 4813446
> View attachment 4813447
> View attachment 4813448


beautiful modeling pics.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Next on my list are lotus in openwork in a small or medium size... _*ahem, patiently waiting VCA!!!  *_


----------



## oceanblueapril

You ladies look so amazing!
I love 2 motif and especially 3 motif earrings. Here are some mod pics


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I love the 2 motif earrings; they seem like the perfect size and probably weight. I would love a WG pair with MOP and chalcedony.


----------



## surfer




----------



## surfer

Sorry I am terrible at attaching the images    but here are some of the ones I found on my phone! Will try to compile again later after consuming the donuts we just got


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Sorry I am terrible at attaching the images    but here are some of the ones I found on my phone! Will try to compile again later after consuming the donuts we just got



Those are stunning photos! Please do post more when you have time!


----------



## Phoenix123

Mod pic of the heritage TQ diamond earrings!  Red & white bc it's Singapore National Day today!

With just a pop of blue!


----------



## Phoenix123

may3545 said:


> No glam photos, just cleaning today and wanted to play around with some earrings to lift my mood.
> View attachment 4813443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813445
> View attachment 4813446
> View attachment 4813447
> View attachment 4813448



All lovely.  But your Lotus earrings look the most beautiful on you!!  Why can't they look like that on me?! lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

I have only two pairs. I am super minimal with earrings, vintage and sweet pave Alhambra.  Hope to add at most 2 more pairs.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I have only two pairs. I am super minimal with earrings, vintage and sweet pave Alhambra.  Hope to add at most 2 more pairs.
> View attachment 4814107
> View attachment 4814108



I think we're opposites.  I love love love earrings - more than any other items of jewellery.


----------



## fice16

Phoenix123 said:


> I think we're opposites.  I love love love earrings - more than any other items of jewellery.



Same here.  I have more earrings than other jewelry items, even mine are mostly non-VCA.


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> View attachment 4813555
> 
> 
> Next on my list are lotus in openwork in a small or medium size... _*ahem, patiently waiting VCA!!! *_



Where did you get your tray from?  I want one too!! lol


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Phoenix123 said:


> Where did you get your tray from?  I want one too!! lol



I actually found this one on ebay (was a gift in 2000! way before I even knew of VCA lol). There is another listing for 2 of them and 2 cute mini ones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-...335023?hash=item2893618a6f:g:fc4AAOSwWEVesBHk

LOVE your TQ earrings!


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> I actually found this one on ebay (was a gift in 2000! way before I even knew of VCA lol). There is another listing for 2 of them and 2 cute mini ones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-...335023?hash=item2893618a6f:g:fc4AAOSwWEVesBHk
> 
> LOVE your TQ earrings!



Cool!  Thank you so much.  I can make an offer?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Comfortably Numb said:


> I actually found this one on ebay (was a gift in 2000! way before I even knew of VCA lol). There is another listing for 2 of them and 2 cute mini ones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-...335023?hash=item2893618a6f:g:fc4AAOSwWEVesBHk
> 
> LOVE your TQ earrings!



This is another one from Baccarat x VCA that is also really cute:








						VAN CLEEF ARPELS x BACCARAT Rare Crystal Jewlery Trinket Dish Butterfly NIB!!!!   | eBay
					

<p>VAN CLEEF ARPELS x BACCARAT Rare Crystal Jewlery Trinket Dish Butterfly NIB!!!! </p><br><p>Condition is New. </p><br><p>Super rare, beautiful trinket dish inscribed in all four sides with the Van Clef and Arpels iconic butterfly and Baccarat inscription. </p><br><p>In a beautiful red Baccarat...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Phoenix123 said:


> Cool!  Thank you so much.  I can make an offer?


Yep, looks like they take offers! Check out the Baccarat one too I added above.


----------



## jenaps

There’s also one on VC!


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> Yep, looks like they take offers! Check out the Baccarat one too I added above.



Cool! I will try!

Thank you.


----------



## Phoenix123

jenaps said:


> There’s also one on VC!



Thank you.


----------



## kimber418

Here is my VCA earring collection.  I wear my YG Perlee Hoops a few times a week which are not sold anymore  
My Socrate earstuds are fun to wear for casual days.  The Frivole collection are probably my favorite earrings.  They 
are all fun to wear!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kimber418 said:


> Here is my VCA earring collection.  I wear my YG Perlee Hoops a few times a week which are not sold anymore
> My Socrate earstuds are fun to wear for casual days.  The Frivole collection are probably my favorite earrings.  They
> are all fun to wear!
> 
> View attachment 4814283


Your collection is to die for!! Of your three Frivole earrings, which pair do you wear the most?


----------



## kimber418

Of the three Frivole earrings in my collection I wear the medium size YG Frivole the most!  They are so easy to wear and still have a presence.  I love the larger size also however I have very tiny earlobes so I can't wear them for very long stretches......The pave frivole are only worn for more formal occasions.  I actually got them from my husband when my daughter got married in 2012.


----------



## DS2006

kimber418 said:


> Of the three Frivole earrings in my collection I wear the medium size YG Frivole the most!  They are so easy to wear and still have a presence.  I love the larger size also however I have very tiny earlobes so I can't wear them for very long stretches......The pave frivole are only worn for more formal occasions.  I actually got them from my husband when my daughter got married in 2012.



Love your collection!!! I need Frivole! (Off topic, but I realized I "met" you on another online place back when your daughters were getting engaged, and you helped with the settings and reset yours!)


----------



## allure244

Here is my VCA earring collection so far. Would love to add the malachite magic alhambra earrings too.


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## DS2006

Just adding a picture of Perlee turquoise earrings in hopes of getting more pictures added to this thread! (Backs weren't on tight so it's drooping a little.)


----------



## Angel_bunny

All your earrings are beautiful! Love the Alhambra ones 

I have non pierced ears but the clip is too big for my ears - does anyone use them as clip-ons and how did you do it?


----------



## kimber418

nycmamaofone said:


> Your collection is to die for!! Of your three Frivole earrings, which pair do you wear the most?


I would say I wear my yellow gold frivole 
earrings (small version) the most.  I love wearing the large version also but I have small ear lobes and they are hard to wear for long stretches. I wear my turquoise vintage Alhambra a lot during the summer.
My Perlee hoops are also on top of my list as favorites!


----------



## DS2006

Angel_bunny said:


> All your earrings are beautiful! Love the Alhambra ones
> 
> I have non pierced ears but the clip is too big for my ears - does anyone use them as clip-ons and how did you do it?



I believe with the ones with the clip backs, you can remove the posts and use the ear clips only. But if the clip is too big, then you'd have to stick with earrings that have posts and backs like Sweet Alhambra and some of the Perlee earrings.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

You can also insert tiny pads (forget what these are called) on one side of the clip, both for comfort (which I use them for) and a snug but not pinchy fit. They come in different sizes.


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> You can also insert tiny pads (forget what these are called) on one side of the clip, both for comfort (which I use them for) and a snug but not pinchy fit. They come in different sizes.
> 
> View attachment 4821730



VCA also, at your request, gives you similar pads.  They also help to keep your earrings upright, so they don't droop.


----------



## innerpeace85

Frivole pave YG earrings


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole pave YG earrings
> View attachment 4822288


These truly are one of the very best VCA earrings!


----------



## surfer

Magic wmop pair that I reach for so often! Very easy to match with all my other alhambra pieces


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole pave YG earrings
> View attachment 4822288


Gorgeous!! I do wonder why the different size Frivole earrings have a different orientation (hard to explain, but the flower is rotated to the right for the large Frivoles). Anyone know why they do this?


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> These truly are one of the very best VCA earrings!


Thank you I love my pave vintage YG earrings equally!!


----------



## gagabag

I looove earrings too!


----------



## jenayb

gagabag said:


> I looove earrings too!
> 
> View attachment 4822386



What a gorgeous, well-rounded collection! 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## DS2006

gagabag said:


> I looove earrings too!
> 
> View attachment 4822386



Goals!!!


----------



## Rami00

Thank you for posting so much eye candy ladies! I only have one pair of VCA earrings and hopefully I’d add another pair soon.


----------



## beansbeans

gagabag said:


> I looove earrings too!
> 
> View attachment 4822386



The bounty of colors! Curious to know why you choose the Perlee Malachite over the VA Malachite?


----------



## gagabag

beansbeans said:


> The bounty of colors! Curious to know why you choose the Perlee Malachite over the VA Malachite?


Thank you! I have a very casual life and need my earrings to be wearable at work (healthcare). I never really paid attention to perlee until I tried them on and loved how it pops on me in a different way than VA. Plus I just wanted some variety...


----------



## kimber418

DS2006 said:


> Love your collection!!! I need Frivole! (Off topic, but I realized I "met" you on another online place back when your daughters were getting engaged, and you helped with the settings and reset yours!)



I do remember when I met you back when both my daughters got engaged and married a year apart! So funny.  Those were crazy times!


----------



## aki_sato

Such a fun and helpful thread!

I only have 1, magic in Turquoise WG  

Very interested in the Frivole next so it’s been very helpful to see everyone who has Frivole earrings posted their mod shots!


----------



## aki_sato

Here is when I tried the vintage MOP YG, but ended up choosing the turquoise


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Gorgeous!! I do wonder why the different size Frivole earrings have a different orientation (hard to explain, but the flower is rotated to the right for the large Frivoles). Anyone know why they do this?


Thank you!! Can you please add a picture to show the Frivole earrings sit on your ears?


----------



## innerpeace85

YG Pave vintage Alhambra earrings+pendant


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> YG Pave vintage Alhambra earrings+pendant
> View attachment 4823796


Wow these are both stunning.


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!! Can you please add a picture to show the Frivole earrings sit on your ears?


If you look you can see the small ones are slightly rotated, whereas they’re not in the large size. Sorry for the blurry photos.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> If you look you can see the small ones are slightly rotated, whereas they’re not in the large size. Sorry for the blurry photos.
> 
> View attachment 4823852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823853



I think that’s the design. Even on my ears the large Frivole earrings sat flat whereas the small sits at an angle.
Frivole is so beautiful that I am still considering adding the 3 flower earrings in YG.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I have a very casual life and need my earrings to be wearable at work (healthcare). I never really paid attention to perlee until I tried them on and loved how it pops on me in a different way than VA. Plus I just wanted some variety...


I am tempted to try the perlee tq now to match my wg tq necklace  do you have mod pics please pretty please?


----------



## sammix3

Here are my contributions


----------



## Croissant

MAGIC PAVE DIAMOND EARRINGS IN WG
ROSE GOLD PERLEE HOOPS, SMALL


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## surfer

Yellow sapphire butterfly earrings


----------



## surfer

Size comparison between the vintage pave earrings and the magic mop earrings. I have tiny earlobes. Love both. Hope this helps anyone trying to get an idea of size between the two. Personally I find them both easy to wear daily. The magic is bigger but being a light stone I find it very casual while the pave isn’t too overwhelming or dressy in the vintage size


----------



## Croissant

surfer said:


> Size comparison between the vintage pave earrings and the magic mop earrings. I have tiny earlobes. Love both. Hope this helps anyone trying to get an idea of size between the two. Personally I find them both easy to wear daily. The magic is bigger but being a light stone I find it very casual while the pave isn’t too overwhelming or dressy in the vintage size
> 
> View attachment 4826845


My ears were always normal size to me until I started noticing that in photos the magic size looks smaller on me than it does on more petite people! When I look in the mirror the Magic looks large and dramatic. In pics (and this might be due to perspective because they are selfies and closeups) they appear smaller.


----------



## surfer

Croissant said:


> My ears were always normal size to me until I started noticing that in photos the magic size looks smaller on me than it does on more petite people! When I look in the mirror the Magic looks large and dramatic. In pics (and this might be due to perspective because they are selfies and closeups) they appear smaller.


Share some pics! Would love to see


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Size comparison between the vintage pave earrings and the magic mop earrings. I have tiny earlobes. Love both. Hope this helps anyone trying to get an idea of size between the two. Personally I find them both easy to wear daily. The magic is bigger but being a light stone I find it very casual while the pave isn’t too overwhelming or dressy in the vintage size
> 
> View attachment 4826845



Very helpful, thank you!  I hope people will do this exact thing with other earrings such as small and large Frivole!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

DS2006 said:


> Very helpful, thank you!  I hope people will do this exact thing with other earrings such as small and large Frivole!


Hang tight... I'm looking! I rarely allow pictures of myself (have been this way my entire life) but FRIVOLE is PERFECTION so there must be at least one...


----------



## Croissant

surfer said:


> Share some pics! Would love to see


post #64 up top!


----------



## Croissant

surfer said:


> Share some pics! Would love to see



here is another one of me. size looks more appropriate in this pic.


----------



## lynne_ross

Croissant said:


> My ears were always normal size to me until I started noticing that in photos the magic size looks smaller on me than it does on more petite people! When I look in the mirror the Magic looks large and dramatic. In pics (and this might be due to perspective because they are selfies and closeups) they appear smaller.


It is very much about the size of the lobe. I have small lobes so the magic look ridiculous on me. I did not realize this until I started buying vca!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Poor quality jewelry photos but in beautiful Copenhagen (ie heaven ). I even joined an impromptu race that day wearing these earrings, flats, and a chanel WOC, after a full tasting menu at 108 with wine pairings! I got so many random cheers! It was in honor of one of the royal member's birthday. Also wearing the earrings in the selfie (again terrible quality, but all I have)... I have taken less than 5 selfies in my entire life (and mostly on this trip). I also don't know how to block out my face so if someone can help me with that I would appreciate it!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Another one but of the triple fleurette clusters... out to holiday tea at the Fairmont. I think I put them on the wrong sides, but I don't think the bubbly cared


----------



## innerpeace85

Magic and vintage MOP earrings on me.. can’t decide!


----------



## LuckyMe14

innerpeace85 said:


> Magic and vintage MOP earrings on me.. can’t decide!
> 
> View attachment 4828531
> View attachment 4828532


I love the magic on you


----------



## beansbeans

innerpeace85 said:


> Magic and vintage MOP earrings on me.. can’t decide!
> 
> View attachment 4828531
> View attachment 4828532


I think the Magic looks great! Is it just my screen or does the vintage earring have more of a pastel iridescence?


----------



## sammix3

innerpeace85 said:


> Magic and vintage MOP earrings on me.. can’t decide!
> 
> View attachment 4828531
> View attachment 4828532


I like them both but prefer the magic!


----------



## innerpeace85

LuckyMe14 said:


> I love the magic on you





beansbeans said:


> I think the Magic looks great! Is it just my screen or does the vintage earring have more of a pastel iridescence?





sammix3 said:


> I like them both but prefer the magic!


Thank you!! @beansbeans I see lot of pink irridescence not pastel colors though.

I have vintage pave YG earrings. I am planning to get magic Malachite. Wondering if I should get MOP in magic or vintage? Magic is little bit heavy too. So don't know if they are good as everyday option.


----------



## shpahlc

Love everyone's photos, and the idea for this thread...such great eye candy! 

*Question for everyone*: _Which is your most worn / most beloved pair of earrings?  _


----------



## Phoenix123

shpahlc said:


> Love everyone's photos, and the idea for this thread...such great eye candy!
> 
> *Question for everyone*: _Which is your most worn / most beloved pair of earrings?  _



Magic Alhamra pave earrings.


----------



## innerpeace85

shpahlc said:


> Love everyone's photos, and the idea for this thread...such great eye candy!
> 
> *Question for everyone*: _Which is your most worn / most beloved pair of earrings?  _


Vintage Alhambra pave YG earrings.


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> Magic and vintage MOP earrings on me.. can’t decide!
> 
> View attachment 4828531
> View attachment 4828532



Update - Decided to keep vintage earrings since I am planning to add magic Malachite earrings.


----------



## VCA21

Elegant models, luxurious earrings!

i'm still a beginner in the VCA collecting, by now i have just three pair of earrings: small Frivole in YG, VA pave in RG and small hoops Perles d'or in WG.

Here are for the size comparisons mini Frivole small Frivole in YG





Pave Frivole in WG



Pave VA in RG and in WG for the comparison of gold colors




small Perlee d'or hoops in WG


----------



## kimber418

DS2006 said:


> Just adding a picture of Perlee turquoise earrings in hopes of getting more pictures added to this thread! (Backs weren't on tight so it's drooping a little.)
> 
> View attachment 4820915


DS2006,
I LOVE these earrings.   They are going to be my next purchase!  Are they hard to find or readily available?  They look amazing on you!
Are they easy to wear?


----------



## DS2006

kimber418 said:


> DS2006,
> I LOVE these earrings.   They are going to be my next purchase!  Are they hard to find or readily available?  They look amazing on you!
> Are they easy to wear?



Thank you! I love them, too! I got them when they first came out (early last summer, I think), because I knew anything turquoise larger than sweet size might not be around forever!  So I had no problem in getting them at that time. I emphasized that I wanted the most deep vivid blue possible, since I had seen many shades of turquoise Alhambra in pictures. Be sure they send you pictures of your options.

They are very easy to wear, but I was not used to the La Pousette type backs and had a hard time at first getting the earrings on and off. But I eventually figured it out! They are comfortable to wear since they have posts. I love them especially for summer!


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> DS2006,
> I LOVE these earrings.   They are going to be my next purchase!  Are they hard to find or readily available?  They look amazing on you!
> Are they easy to wear?


I am considering them as well but wish they came in yg!


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## Comfortably Numb

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4831821



These look larger on than I expected. I was holding out for VCA to make them in a larger size, but now I might try these. Looks beautiful with that dress!


----------



## Cool Breeze

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4832423


You look fantastic!  Beautiful jewelry.  Do you mind sharing information about your ring?  Is it a sapphire?


----------



## deedeedor

Cool Breeze said:


> You look fantastic!  Beautiful jewelry.  Do you mind sharing information about your ring?  Is it a sapphire?


thank you it is a saphire


----------



## deedeedor

Comfortably Numb said:


> These look larger on than I expected. I was holding out for VCA to make them in a larger size, but now I might try these. Looks beautiful with that dress!



Thank you! My ear is small, so earring may look proportionally larger. Like the magic size would just be too big for me.

maybe you should try it on to see the proportional size


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## deedeedor

Adding to this earring thread, my birthday earring just recieved


----------



## rhyvin

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4832423


Beautiful Chalcedony (?!). How long did it take for this SO to be approved and made, if you don't mind me asking  They're beautiful and I would love to copy you.


----------



## deedeedor

deedeedor said:


> ooooooo
> 
> i i love this pairing suggesting: butterflies + perlee pendant
> 
> it is an unique pairing and very interesting
> 
> It will look so awesome
> 
> DS always got good ideas!!! I always ask her for suggestion hahaha


----------



## deedeedor

rhyvin said:


> Beautiful Chalcedony (?!). How long did it take for this SO to be approved and made, if you don't mind me asking  They're beautiful and I would love to copy you.



it took about 6 months
I really enjoy though. It was such a perfect match to my sapphire ring.
I have the matching pendant too haha


----------



## kimber418

Your earring collection is amazing!  Thank you for sharing!




deedeedor said:


> Adding to this earring thread, my birthday earring just recieved
> 
> View attachment 4837585


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4839364


Love the butterflies! You have an amazing earring collection!


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> Love the butterflies! You have an amazing earring collection!



love earrings ☺️☺️☺️☺️
it is easy to pair with outfit


----------



## legally_tanned

I figured, I’d post here as reference for people who have small (attached) earlobes.

Vintage Alhambra in malachite. Also added another photo wearing the cartier small love earring, just to illustrate how my earlobes are. Hoping this helps for others with the same predicament. Also, it gives me an excuse to bust this babies out which I’ve never worn out this 2020.


----------



## Notorious Pink

deedeedor said:


> Adding to this earring thread, my birthday earring just recieved
> 
> View attachment 4837585


My favorite!!! These are amazing!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My goodness your earrings collection is stunning and you wear them so well! 



deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4832423





deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4835509





deedeedor said:


> Adding to this earring thread, my birthday earring just recieved
> 
> View attachment 4837585





deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4839364


----------



## deedeedor

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness your earrings collection is stunning and you wear them so well!



I am such a earring girl. I love to change them out daily. Haha

I am lazy on changing necklace and bracelet out though


----------



## deedeedor

Notorious Pink said:


> My favorite!!! These are amazing!!!



Yes yes yes!
I love them too
But i dont wear them much haha
Maybe i should
They so heavy


----------



## Notorious Pink

deedeedor said:


> Yes yes yes!
> I love them too
> But i dont wear them much haha
> Maybe i should
> They so heavy



You absolutely should wear them. Everywhere!


----------



## 4LV

Here are my earrings modeling. Hope it help others making decision.


----------



## 4LV




----------



## 4LV




----------



## legally_tanned

4LV said:


> Here are my earrings modeling. Hope it help others making decision.
> View attachment 4861388


So beautiful. Between the Lotus and Frivole earrings, which one do you prefer?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Absolutely stunning!



4LV said:


> Here are my earrings modeling. Hope it help others making decision.
> View attachment 4861388





4LV said:


> View attachment 4861389





4LV said:


> View attachment 4861390


----------



## 4LV

legally_tanned said:


> So beautiful. Between the Lotus and Frivole earrings, which one do you prefer?


I tend to match when comes jewelry, so I wear my lotus earrings when I wear the ring. the same with my frivoles.


----------



## innerpeace85

Yellow gold pave vintage Alhambra
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rose gold pave vintage Alhambra
	

		
			
		

		
	




The difference is subtle except rose gold looks bit more reddish on me


----------



## cestlisa

Thank you so much for the comparison pic, innerpeace! I am currently debating between these pairs and your pic is super helpful. I went through similar dilemma when choosing the ring and eventually got the RG pave. Thought earrings would be easy to choose but I still love both haha. Decisions, decisions...


innerpeace85 said:


> The difference is subtle except rose gold looks bit more reddish on me


----------



## innerpeace85

cestlisa said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison pic, innerpeace! I am currently debating between these pairs and your pic is super helpful. I went through similar dilemma when choosing the ring and eventually got the RG pave. Thought earrings would be easy to choose but I still love both haha. Decisions, decisions...



Like you said the difference is less noticeable in earrings but you can see it more on Perlee pieces . Here is YG earrings on the left and PG on the right and also both next t Lapis 5 motif bracelet


----------



## LuckyMe14

innerpeace85 said:


> Yellow gold pave vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881198
> 
> 
> Rose gold pave vintage Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881200
> 
> 
> The difference is subtle except rose gold looks bit more reddish on me


Love the RG on you!!


----------



## cestlisa

innerpeace85 said:


> Like you said the difference is less noticeable in earrings but you can see it more on Perlee pieces . Here is YG earrings on the left and PG on the right and also both next t Lapis 5 motif bracelet


Thanks for the picture, innerpeace! Both of them are gorgeous and look stunning on you. I guess I will be happy with either pair haha! Cannot wait to go to the store to try them on!


----------



## mochaccino

If it’s not too much trouble, could someone please take a photo of a small lotus earring next to a small frivole or vintage Alhambra? I can’t make it to a boutique these days and would really appreciate a direct size comparison with something I do own. Many thanks in advance


----------



## DS2006

mochaccino said:


> If it’s not too much trouble, could someone please take a photo of a small lotus earring next to a small frivole or vintage Alhambra? I can’t make it to a boutique these days and would really appreciate a direct size comparison with something I do own. Many thanks in advance



I know these weren't right next to each other, but on page 8 someone shows a photo of small lotus on her ear and then small pave frivole on her ear which will give you a really good idea!

I found an old picture posted by sbelle that might help:


----------



## tulipfield

My first VCA!  Vintage in yellow gold. I love them so much I’m just wearing them around the house.


----------



## DS2006

tulipfield said:


> My first VCA!  Vintage in yellow gold. I love them so much I’m just wearing them around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888956


Great first piece! Those will go with so many bracelets and pendants in Alhambra yellow gold!


----------



## mochaccino

DS2006 said:


> I know these weren't right next to each other, but on page 8 someone shows a photo of small lotus on her ear and then small pave frivole on her ear which will give you a really good idea!
> 
> I found an old picture posted by sbelle that might help:
> 
> View attachment 4888847



Thank you so much! I missed this and it’s so helpful.


----------



## may3545

My rose gold pave and sapphire frivoles for another casual Sunday in sweats.


----------



## baghagg

may3545 said:


> My rose gold pave and sapphire frivoles for another casual Sunday in sweats.
> View attachment 4889118


I love these!  They look beautiful in you!


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> I love these!  They look beautiful in you!


_ETA_: love that necklace too and love them together.


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> I know these weren't right next to each other, but on page 8 someone shows a photo of small lotus on her ear and then small pave frivole on her ear which will give you a really good idea!
> 
> I found an old picture posted by sbelle that might help:
> 
> View attachment 4888847



Wow so cute!!!


----------



## deedeedor

tulipfield said:


> My first VCA!  Vintage in yellow gold. I love them so much I’m just wearing them around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888956



Congratulations!!! This is the most practical pair that looks elegant and beautiful dress up or down!

It really goes with many things and different colors!

Great choice!

You must be very happy to make this first purchase


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

may3545 said:


> My rose gold pave and sapphire frivoles for another casual Sunday in sweats.
> View attachment 4889118



Would love to know which necklace this is!!


----------



## tulipfield

DS2006 said:


> Great first piece! Those will go with so many bracelets and pendants in Alhambra yellow gold!



That was my thought exactly!  I already have a yellow gold/mop necklace purchase in mind next.  



deedeedor said:


> Congratulations!!! This is the most practical pair that looks elegant and beautiful dress up or down!
> 
> It really goes with many things and different colors!
> 
> Great choice!
> 
> You must be very happy to make this first purchase



Thank you!  Very happy with them and can see how these get addictive!


----------



## may3545

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Would love to know which necklace this is!!


This is the Hermes finesse pendant in rose gold  I have the matching earrings too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> My rose gold pave and sapphire frivoles for another casual Sunday in sweats.
> View attachment 4889118


Fabulous!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

This looks so amazing on you! I have been waiting for frivole to come out in rose gold! Love this special piece!



may3545 said:


> My rose gold pave and sapphire frivoles for another casual Sunday in sweats.
> View attachment 4889118


----------



## Chrismin

may3545 said:


> This is the Hermes finesse pendant in rose gold  I have the matching earrings too!


How are you liking the earrings ? Would love to see modeling shot ! (Prob not in this post though ..)


----------



## may3545

Chrismin said:


> How are you liking the earrings ? Would love to see modeling shot ! (Prob not in this post though ..)


Quick post and replu! Soooo comfortable! Can wear all day. I just don’t like the backs.. I’m clumsy so it’s bound to go missing one day.


----------



## Chrismin

may3545 said:


> Quick post and replu! Soooo comfortable! Can wear all day. I just don’t like the backs.. I’m clumsy so it’s bound to go missing one day.
> View attachment 4894072


Thanks for posting! Look lovely


----------



## nightbefore

My sweet pave combined with another small diamond stud as ear party to hide my second piercing hole. Pardon my unironed shirt, I was too impatient to make a photo


----------



## LuckyMe14

I would love to buy my first earrings from VCA. I would pair with my two alhambra pieces. Does anyone have a comparison picture of the mini and small frivole? There is no VCA here, so would like to see the sizes


----------



## nightbefore

LuckyMe14 said:


> I would love to buy my first earrings from VCA. I would pair with my two alhambra pieces. Does anyone have a comparison picture of the mini and small frivole? There is no VCA here, so would like to see the sizes


I do not own any of these but I recently purchased my first earrings via the website of VCA and although I find it nice to wear with my other diamond studs as a stack I was quite disappointed with the size. Now I am already planning to purchase my next order so I would recommend to go with small size, in fact I am debating between small frivole and vintage alhambra. Mini's'and sweets are nice but they are really mini so I would recommend to go with small  you can find a lot of comparison photo in the forum if you use search function atleast that helped me a lot!


----------



## LuckyMe14

nightbefore said:


> I do not own any of these but I recently purchased my first earrings via the website of VCA and although I find it nice to wear with my other diamond studs as a stack I was quite disappointed with the size. Now I am already planning to purchase my next order so I would recommend to go with small size, in fact I am debating between small frivole and vintage alhambra. Mini's'and sweets are nice but they are really mini so I would recommend to go with small  you can find a lot of comparison photo in the forum if you use search function atleast that helped me a lot!


Thanks so much! Yes I am leaning towards the small or indeed vintage alhambra size. But I think the frivole is more versatile, but also much more expensive haha. I had the sweet alhambra bracelet and it was to small for my liking, but my earrings were very small (Maria Tash), so was hoping to see the mini. I also think I will regret the mini in the long term. I will look at more photo’s and hope I can travel soon to a boutique.


----------



## DS2006

LuckyMe14 said:


> I would love to buy my first earrings from VCA. I would pair with my two alhambra pieces. Does anyone have a comparison picture of the mini and small frivole? There is no VCA here, so would like to see the sizes



I have pictures saved of various pieces I am interested in, but I unfortunately forgot to add the name of the person who posted the picture. But it really shows the size difference in the white gold mini and small Frivole earrings.


----------



## LuckyMe14

DS2006 said:


> I have pictures saved of various pieces I am interested in, but I unfortunately forgot to add the name of the person who posted the picture. But it really shows the size difference in the white gold mini and small Frivole earrings.
> View attachment 4899389


This is perfect!! Thanks so much!


----------



## lhaiat

My VA Yg pave earrings!  I love them!


----------



## DS2006

@sbelle  posted a couple of pictures with her gorgeous new mini Rose de Noel earrings along with a few others for size comparison!


----------



## nightbefore

LuckyMe14 said:


> I would love to buy my first earrings from VCA. I would pair with my two alhambra pieces. Does anyone have a comparison picture of the mini and small frivole? There is no VCA here, so would like to see the sizes



Coming back to this, I changed my idea and atm I am also leaning towards mini frivole. Did you get yours? Btw I think we are both from same country!


----------



## LuckyMe14

nightbefore said:


> Coming back to this, I changed my idea and atm I am also leaning towards mini frivole. Did you get yours? Btw I think we are both from same country!


So funny you mention this now! I actually looked at so many pictures of the Frivole earrings the last few days and I am also leaning towards the mini for daily wear. Unfortunately the closest stores (in Paris) are closed and I did not order online yet. I also think they are low on inventory at the moment (on the website you have to call for availability...). So hard to decide this without seeing them in person. So no, I did not buy these, going back and forth about it 
That's another great thing we share, aside from our love for the Frivole!


----------



## nightbefore

LuckyMe14 said:


> So funny you mention this now! I actually looked at so many pictures of the Frivole earrings the last few days and I am also leaning towards the mini for daily wear. Unfortunately the closest stores (in Paris) are closed and I did not order online yet. I also think they are low on inventory at the moment (on the website you have to call for availability...). So hard to decide this without seeing them in person. So no, I did not buy these, going back and forth about it
> That's another great thing we share, aside from our love for the Frivole!



I know it is so frustrating with all the restrictions. I could actually try small from a friend of mine, size was good but clasp was annoying me. I was thinking to 3d print it even just to try but I had very little time to draw them in 3D. So I just printed them from the motif size guide, slightly folded for 3d effect and put a small piece of tape in the back to see them on. It involves a bit of ''knutselen'' but it worked pretty fine I must say haha now I am curious if it could fit together with a sweet in second or third hole. All the things we do for an earring, it is crazy :')


----------



## LuckyMe14

Yes, I am exactly the same! The clasp would bother me as well. I was laughing so hard in here regarding the "knutselen" . But I must admit, it is very creative! You just helped me so much with the decision! The minis are on my list now! Don't know if I go for another bracelet or these first, but I will post pics if I got them. Let me know what you decide if you get them


----------



## pink20pink

Hello. I'm looking to purchase earrings that are comfortable enough to sleep in. They do not need to be VCA. I'm just looking for one that is gorgeous and comfortable to wear 24/7. Any suggestions?


----------



## cherrytongue

pink20pink said:


> Hello. I'm looking to purchase earrings that are comfortable enough to sleep in. They do not need to be VCA. I'm just looking for one that is gorgeous and comfortable to wear 24/7. Any suggestions?


I like wearing my sweet alhambra in carnelian. I wear mine 24/7. Sometimes I do feel it as a side sleeper but it doesn't bother me too much


----------



## pink20pink

cherrytongue said:


> I like wearing my sweet alhambra in carnelian. I wear mine 24/7. Sometimes I do feel it as a side sleeper but it doesn't bother me too much


I am considering the sweet alhambra earrings. Do you also shower with the earrings on? Do your carnelian stones show signs of wear? I wish they made the sweet alhambra in all yellow gold. They only have it in all rose gold. Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## legally_tanned

pink20pink said:


> Hello. I'm looking to purchase earrings that are comfortable enough to sleep in. They do not need to be VCA. I'm just looking for one that is gorgeous and comfortable to wear 24/7. Any suggestions?



I bought the VCA mini frivole pave for this same reason. Its comfortable enough to wear 24/7, but you may "feel" it if you sleep on your side. For sleeping with earring on, for me, nothing beats the cartier mini love. 

Attached a file of the mini frivole for reference. My earlobes are tiny though, so it may look relatively bigger.


----------



## pink20pink

legally_tanned said:


> I bought the VCA mini frivole pave for this same reason. Its comfortable enough to wear 24/7, but you may "feel" it if you sleep on your side. For sleeping with earring on, for me, nothing beats the cartier mini love.
> 
> Attached a file of the mini frivole for reference. My earlobes are tiny though, so it may look relatively bigger.


Those mini frivole earrings look gorgeous on you. Thank you for your advice. I will consider those earrings.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

pink20pink said:


> I am considering the sweet alhambra earrings. Do you also shower with the earrings on? Do your carnelian stones show signs of wear? I wish they made the sweet alhambra in all yellow gold. They only have it in all rose gold. Thank you for your suggestion!



Hi! If that’s helpful, I have a Carnelian Sweet bracelet and since 1,1 years of 24/7 wear (except for sauna/swimming pool/sea) it’s like new.
BTW its rose gold hue is not at as strong as in all gold pieces.


----------



## may3545

Added the mini RdN mop earrings to my collection.


----------



## rk4265

may3545 said:


> Added the mini RdN mop earrings to my collection.


So beautiful on you! Perfect. I love them. I tried them on and unfortunately they were too heavy on my ears. Hung way too low


----------



## Nattie35

legally_tanned said:


> I bought the VCA mini frivole pave for this same reason. Its comfortable enough to wear 24/7, but you may "feel" it if you sleep on your side. For sleeping with earring on, for me, nothing beats the cartier mini love.
> 
> Attached a file of the mini frivole for reference. My earlobes are tiny though, so it may look relatively bigger.


Love these! Which cartier mini love earrings are you referring to? I also have tiny earlobes so anything between mini frivole or sweets looks a little more substantial on me.


----------



## Suzie

Here are a few photos of my updated collection. In the first photo are my 3 earrings and one ring and the next my necklace.


----------



## cece1

Suzie said:


> Here are a few photos of my updated collection. In the first photo are my 3 earrings and one ring and the next my necklace.


Wow, love these gorgeous white gold pieces


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzie said:


> Here are a few photos of my updated collection. In the first photo are my 3 earrings and one ring and the next my necklace.


Hi!  OMG... you have the combo I am considering adding.  I am a WG only person which limits me in VCA, especially Alhambra.  I have the WG MOP set (20 motif, 5 motif bracelet, and Vintage earrings) as you do.  I am considering ordering an oynx set... the same three pieces, 20 motif, bracelet, and earrings.   

I plan to wear the set together (e.g. 20s MOP and oynx).  Do you ever wear them together and do you find it too harsh together?  I would love your thoughts and if you are not shy, is it possible for a mod shot of the two together?  

By the way, I love love love your WG pieces!  The turquoise in WG is my holy grail.  Love your collection!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> Here are a few photos of my updated collection. In the first photo are my 3 earrings and one ring and the next my necklace.


Susie, I love your WG collection.  Would you consider modeling your WG frivole for us?  And do you happen to know the weight of the earrings?  Just trying to determine if too heavy for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> Added the mini RdN mop earrings to my collection.


Love these 
Do you find them comfortable to wear?
Thinking about these a lot lately


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Love these
> Do you find them comfortable to wear?
> Thinking about these a lot lately



You are not alone! @may3545 What necklace do you pair these earrings with please?


----------



## DS2006

Suzie said:


> Here are a few photos of my updated collection. In the first photo are my 3 earrings and one ring and the next my necklace.


Another wg lover here, too! I always love seeing your collection! MOP, onyx, and turquoise are my very favorite Alhambra stones!


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> You are not alone! @may3545 What necklace do you pair these earrings with please?



Hihi! @TankerToad, I am a SAHM with 3 young boys, constantly in the kitchen or sandbox, so I honestly don't wear much jewelry nowadays. I sometimes get out once a week to run errands for a few hours, so I put on jewelry. Due to limited outings, I switch my earrings up. And COVID, so not many opportunities. I have worn them around the house! I always use earlobe sticker backings to help my ears-- I can then wear them almost all day no problem. I had the posts lengthened and soldered.

@innerpeace85, I have paired these with my RdN blue lapis mini pendant (on a very casual basis), a magic white MOP/YG pendant worn long, and my lucky long necklace so far. I think it may also work with my 10 motif blue agate or 20 motif white MOP/YG, just haven't tried. 

While I do wish for COVID to go away, I do not wish for time to fly too quickly, as my 3 little boys will grow up and I will miss these early sweet years. All in time, VCA pieces are classic, so I'll enjoy wearing them later.


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> Hihi! @TankerToad, I am a SAHM with 3 young boys, constantly in the kitchen or sandbox, so I honestly don't wear much jewelry nowadays. I sometimes get out once a week to run errands for a few hours, so I put on jewelry. Due to limited outings, I switch my earrings up. And COVID, so not many opportunities. I have worn them around the house! I always use earlobe sticker backings to help my ears-- I can then wear them almost all day no problem. I had the posts lengthened and soldered.
> 
> @innerpeace85, I have paired these with my RdN blue lapis mini pendant (on a very casual basis), a magic white MOP/YG pendant worn long, and my lucky long necklace so far. I think it may also work with my 10 motif blue agate or 20 motif white MOP/YG, just haven't tried.
> 
> While I do wish for COVID to go away, I do not wish for time to fly too quickly, as my 3 little boys will grow up and I will miss these early sweet years. All in time, VCA pieces are classic, so I'll enjoy wearing them later.


What a lovely post - thank you for all the helpful info!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

may3545 said:


> Hihi! @TankerToad, I am a SAHM with 3 young boys, constantly in the kitchen or sandbox, so I honestly don't wear much jewelry nowadays. I sometimes get out once a week to run errands for a few hours, so I put on jewelry. Due to limited outings, I switch my earrings up. And COVID, so not many opportunities. I have worn them around the house! I always use earlobe sticker backings to help my ears-- I can then wear them almost all day no problem. I had the posts lengthened and soldered.
> 
> @innerpeace85, I have paired these with my RdN blue lapis mini pendant (on a very casual basis), a magic white MOP/YG pendant worn long, and my lucky long necklace so far. I think it may also work with my 10 motif blue agate or 20 motif white MOP/YG, just haven't tried.
> 
> While I do wish for COVID to go away, I do not wish for time to fly too quickly, as my 3 little boys will grow up and I will miss these early sweet years. All in time, VCA pieces are classic, so I'll enjoy wearing them later.


Incredibly helpful! I am also debating on adding the mini rdn for xmas this year but I didn’t want to be matchy-matchy. I have everything you quoted in MOP except the magic pendant and I think that will be a lovely pairing to the mini rdn! Another item added to my 2021 list


----------



## WindyCityCoco




----------



## 911snowball

WindyCity, could I ask you about your experience with the 2 motif MOP above.  I have been thinking about adding these to my collection ideally to wear with the 20 MOP necklace.  I have the same coloring as you and find the yg MOP to be so flattering to my complexion.  Do you find these earrings easy to wear?  Heavy?  Do you reach for them often?  They look just fab on you by the way, they are such a classic!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> I know these weren't right next to each other, but on page 8 someone shows a photo of small lotus on her ear and then small pave frivole on her ear which will give you a really good idea!
> 
> I found an old picture posted by sbelle that might help:
> 
> View attachment 4888847


I'm curious--are the Pave butterflies in yellow gold?


----------



## deedeedor

I forgot if i post these new additions here

Added YG large frivole and vintage malachite recently 

I probably would enjoy magic size malachite more~


----------



## innerpeace85

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 5063154
> View attachment 5063155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot if i post these new additions here
> 
> Added YG large frivole and vintage malachite recently
> 
> I probably would enjoy magic size malachite more~
> 
> View attachment 5063154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063155


Stunning! Enjoy them in good health


----------



## Happyish

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 5063154
> View attachment 5063155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot if i post these new additions here
> 
> Added YG large frivole and vintage malachite recently
> 
> I probably would enjoy magic size malachite more~
> 
> View attachment 5063154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063155


They look very pretty on you!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I'm curious--are the Pave butterflies in yellow gold?


That's a good question! The one on the left looks more yellow to me, but I think it may just be the lighting!


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 5063154
> View attachment 5063155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot if i post these new additions here
> 
> Added YG large frivole and vintage malachite recently
> 
> I probably would enjoy magic size malachite more~
> 
> View attachment 5063154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063155


You have an amazing earring collection! Love the new additions!


----------



## Rami00

DS2006 said:


> @sbelle  posted a couple of pictures with her gorgeous new mini Rose de Noel earrings along with a few others for size comparison!


WOW!!


----------



## vinotastic

Sweet onyx. My everyday quarantine/WFH look


----------



## Junkenpo

vinotastic said:


> Sweet onyx. My everyday quarantine/WFH look



Love onyx!  Those liʻl hoops are so cute, too.  Can I ask the brand/seller?


----------



## vinotastic

Junkenpo said:


> Love onyx!  Those liʻl hoops are so cute, too.  Can I ask the brand/seller?



I got them off etsy for like $11.  The seller is eveandkus


----------



## layd3k

My very first pair of VCA earrings! Magic Alhambra white MOP. These have been my dream earrings since I first saw them on Susan Sarandon in the movie Arbitrage!


----------



## Notorious Pink

layd3k said:


> My very first pair of VCA earrings! Magic Alhambra white MOP. These have been my dream earrings since I first saw them on Susan Sarandon in the movie Arbitrage!


These are absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Junkenpo

vinotastic said:


> I got them off etsy for like $11.  The seller is eveandkus



Thank you!


----------



## layd3k

Notorious Pink said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous on you!


Thank you!  Next on my wish list are the Frivole in the small size!


----------



## lilpikachu

layd3k said:


> Thank you!  Next on my wish list are the Frivole in the small size!


Same here


----------



## Happyish

layd3k said:


> My very first pair of VCA earrings! Magic Alhambra white MOP. These have been my dream earrings since I first saw them on Susan Sarandon in the movie Arbitrage!


They look beautiful on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Happyish

layd3k said:


> Thank you!  Next on my wish list are the Frivole in the small size!


I'm curious--white gold or yellow gold . . . that's my debate.


----------



## Happyish

Thoughts?

I'm thinking about the pave frivole. I currently have the small yg frivole and the large yg frivole. I don't need both. I'm thinking of selling the small and upgrading to the pave--one in/one out! It' keeps me feeling less guilty.

Most of my everyday jewelry is yellow gold, but I have a few amazing things, such as rings which are WG or platinum. I'd love to hear recommendations between the WG pave and YG pave.


----------



## layd3k

Happyish said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm thinking about the pave frivole. I currently have the small yg frivole and the large yg frivole. I don't need both. I'm thinking of selling the small and upgrading to the pave--one in/one out! It' keeps me feeling less guilty.
> 
> Most of my everyday jewelry is yellow gold, but I have a few amazing things, such as rings which are WG or platinum. I'd love to hear recommendations between the WG pave and YG pave.



I am planning on purchasing the YG Frivole.

I consider the pave Frivole to be an “amazing” piece - not something I would wear every day. If this is the case for your you then maybe you should go with platinum? I prefer the yellow gold - never been a fan of platinum. 

As for which size to get rid of I would choose the one you reach for least. You say your YG jewellery is your every day jewelry so there is probably a pair you reach for less? I love large earrings and for me the small is the perfect every day large size so I would keep that.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm thinking about the pave frivole. I currently have the small yg frivole and the large yg frivole. I don't need both. I'm thinking of selling the small and upgrading to the pave--one in/one out! It' keeps me feeling less guilty.
> 
> Most of my everyday jewelry is yellow gold, but I have a few amazing things, such as rings which are WG or platinum. I'd love to hear recommendations between the WG pave and YG pave.


I have the WG pave Frivole earrings and love them.  I'm a white metal gal only (platinum or WG).  I think WG against the white diamonds is really blingy.  I am not sure what other Frivole pave pieces you have, but if you like rings, the I think the WG pave diamond BTF ring is gorgeous.. it pops.  I dress casual now, skinny jeans, Chanel ballet flats, etc, and I wear my Frivole pieces casual.  On your earrings, I personally think once you get the small pave earrings, you will stop wearing the YG small, so yes, I would recommend selling as you don't need both.

Good luck!  Anything Frivole will be gorgeous!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I have the WG pave Frivole earrings and love them.  I'm a white metal gal only (platinum or WG).  I think WG against the white diamonds is really blingy.  I am not sure what other Frivole pave pieces you have, but if you like rings, the I think the WG pave diamond BTF ring is gorgeous.. it pops.  I dress casual now, skinny jeans, Chanel ballet flats, etc, and I wear my Frivole pieces casual.  On your earrings, I personally think once you get the small pave earrings, you will stop wearing the YG small, so yes, I would recommend selling as you don't need both.
> 
> Good luck!  Anything Frivole will be gorgeous!


I've worn the small frivole earrings quite a bit (I also have the large yg frivole) but three pair would be excessive. I would love the pave, and for the reasons you mention, I am leaning towards the WG. Like you, I dress casually now and always throw on jewelry, but unlike you, I have primarily YG. However, rings and bracelets in WG or platinum, so I'm thinking WG might be nice for a change . . . excepting the 7 flower frivole bracelet that I'm now jonesing for . . .


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning!  I hope someone who owns these earrings could give me some advice. If you had to choose between the WG vintage alhambra diamond earrings and WG magic alhambra single motif diamond earrings, which one would you choose? Would it be redundant to have both? Also, would the magic be wearable as an everyday piece? Txs so much in advance!


----------



## DS2006

chromemilou said:


> Good morning!  I hope someone who owns these earrings could give me some advice. If you had to choose between the WG vintage alhambra diamond earrings and WG magic alhambra single motif diamond earrings, which one would you choose? Would it be redundant to have both? Also, would the magic be wearable as an everyday piece? Txs so much in advance!


I have the wg vintage pave earrings and do not consider them everyday earrings for my very casual lifestyle. But I do wear them when I go out to dinner and that kind of thing. Magic pave are far more dressy, in my opinion. I would almost never have an occasion to wear those (maybe weddings or other semi-formal events which are rare for me). Of the two, I think vintage is more of an everyday item and would get more wear unless the person really dresses up for work daily or has numerous dressy social events.


----------



## chromemilou

DS2006 said:


> I have the wg vintage pave earrings and do not consider them everyday earrings for my very casual lifestyle. But I do wear them when I go out to dinner and that kind of thing. Magic pave are far more dressy, in my opinion. I would almost never have an occasion to wear those (maybe weddings or other semi-formal events which are rare for me). Of the two, I think vintage is more of an everyday item and would get more wear unless the person really dresses up for work daily or has numerous dressy social events.


oh wow! Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happyish

chromemilou said:


> Good morning!  I hope someone who owns these earrings could give me some advice. If you had to choose between the WG vintage alhambra diamond earrings and WG magic alhambra single motif diamond earrings, which one would you choose? Would it be redundant to have both? Also, would the magic be wearable as an everyday piece? Txs so much in advance!


I have the YG Magic pave and I wear them frequently, e.g., everyday wear. They're wonderful as this one pair works with all my YG alhambra.


----------



## chromemilou

Happyish said:


> I have the YG Magic pave and I wear them frequently, e.g., everyday wear. They're wonderful as this one pair works with all my YG alhambra.


Nice! I heard the YG Magic pave is a touch smaller than the WG ones. Not sure if that's correct. At any rate, is there a way to adjust how high or low the Magic earring sits on the ear? Do they flop forward much since they are bigger? Thanks!


----------



## Happyish

chromemilou said:


> Nice! I heard the YG Magic pave is a touch smaller than the WG ones. Not sure if that's correct. At any rate, is there a way to adjust how high or low the Magic earring sits on the ear? Do they flop forward much since they are bigger? Thanks!


I don't believe mine are adjustable, and I don't know how the current iteration is made. However, if not adjustable, I'm sure that VCA can move the post if necessary. With that being said, they so flop a bit, but that's easily remedied. After I put the earring on, I slide a round plastic disc onto the post (most jewelers have these) and then shut the earring. This stabilizes the earring so it sits securely on the ear. In fact, I use this with all my earrings, whether it seems like they need it or not--they look better.
I love the Magic pave and I've never regretted the purchase. They eliminated a lot of other smaller earring purchases I otherwise would have made.


----------



## chromemilou

Happyish said:


> I don't believe mine are adjustable, and I don't know how the current iteration is made. However, if not adjustable, I'm sure that VCA can move the post if necessary. With that being said, they so flop a bit, but that's easily remedied. After I put the earring on, I slide a round plastic disc onto the post (most jewelers have these) and then shut the earring. This stabilizes the earring so it sits securely on the ear. In fact, I use this with all my earrings, whether it seems like they need it or not--they look better.
> I love the Magic pave and I've never regretted the purchase. They eliminated a lot of other smaller earring purchases I otherwise would have made.


Perfect. Thank you so much for all your advice!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I have the YG Magic pave and I wear them frequently, e.g., everyday wear. They're wonderful as this one pair works with all my YG alhambra.


I do agree that the yellow gold ones are more casual than the white gold pave. Plus, they are just a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chromemilou said:


> Nice! I heard the YG Magic pave is a touch smaller than the WG ones. Not sure if that's correct. At any rate, is there a way to adjust how high or low the Magic earring sits on the ear? Do they flop forward much since they are bigger? Thanks!



I wear my Magic earrings everyday. Yes, the YG are slightly smaller (and they have the button in the middle, the wg don't). There should be at least one other hole on the back to move the post (my YG Magic Pave are SO and so are a little different than the regular YG magic).


----------



## chromemilou

Notorious Pink said:


> I wear my Magic earrings everyday. Yes, the YG are slightly smaller (and they have the button in the middle, the wg don't). There should be at least one other hole on the back to move the post (my YG Magic Pave are SO and so are a little different than the regular YG magic).


Thanks for responding!


----------



## Junkenpo

Everyone here has such beautiful earrings and necklines... I miss being thin and having lovely collarbones. I like food too much.

Itʻs been awhile since Iʻve taken any pics.  Here are my large Frivole.


----------



## MissMomo

Girl you just sold me on the 10motif onyx. Your pics looks amazing!!!





Phoenix123 said:


> Mod shots?
> 
> Okie...first, my magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG:
> 
> View attachment 4813326
> 
> 
> Lotus earrings..sorry, I've hardly worn these, so just have 1 fuzzy shot.  Will try to take another mod shot soon (got to get the earrings out of the bank vault first):
> 
> View attachment 4813328
> 
> 
> But here is pic of the earrings on my hand:
> 
> View attachment 4813329
> 
> 
> LE Onyx earrings.  Again, must get another mod shot.  This pic has been posted to death! lol
> 
> View attachment 4813331
> 
> 
> My heritage TQ diamond earrings, which I've just received and haven't had a chance to do a decent mod shot yet (excuse the fluff):
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813351
> 
> 
> 
> These are not mine yet...but I plan to add them to my collection one day...3-motif magic Alhambra earrings in YG:
> 
> View attachment 4813353


----------



## surfer

Simple pave but goes with everything! So versatile


----------



## wisconsin

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I have a very casual life and need my earrings to be wearable at work (healthcare). I never really paid attention to perlee until I tried them on and loved how it pops on me in a different way than VA. Plus I just wanted some variety...


I tried the perlee turquoise and malachite and they will be my next purchases . They are lovely


----------



## gagabag

wisconsin said:


> I tried the perlee turquoise and malachite and they will be my next purchases . They are lovely


You will love them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> Simple pave but goes with everything! So versatile
> View attachment 5096732


My most worn piece too! Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Happyish

Junkenpo said:


> Everyone here has such beautiful earrings and necklines... I miss being thin and having lovely collarbones. I like food too much.
> 
> Itʻs been awhile since Iʻve taken any pics.  Here are my large Frivole.


They're gorgeous!


----------



## wisconsin

gagabag said:


> You will love them!


Eeks
I should have just bought them then and there. The price on the turquoise went up by 200 or 300 dollars from what I remember.


----------



## gagabag

wisconsin said:


> Eeks
> I should have just bought them then and there. The price on the turquoise went up by 200 or 300 dollars from what I remember.


Oh no! But now you have more time to choose on the best turquoise you like


----------



## JewelryLover101

Junkenpo said:


> Everyone here has such beautiful earrings and necklines... I miss being thin and having lovely collarbones. I like food too much.
> 
> Itʻs been awhile since Iʻve taken any pics.  Here are my large Frivole.


Your post made me laugh, thanks for that! I have had similar thoughts…two kids later, my collarbones aren’t what they used to be


----------



## 7777777

Anyone who has two motif earrings had any experience removing the links in between of clovers to make them shorter?


----------



## KristinS

7777777 said:


> Anyone who has two motif earrings had any experience removing the links in between of clovers to make them shorter?


It’s amazing you ask because I was at the Miami boutique a couple weeks ago trying on the 2 motif MoP earrings, and asked the same thing. The SA laughed it off -  as in it’s either not requested or VCA would not modify the earring. I didn’t inquire further because of the reaction I got. Would be curious if anyone has this experience, as well.


----------



## Canturi lover

@7777777 and @kstropp, @eletons posted this in the celebrities with VCA in February this year.... hope this helps


----------



## Cococovered

My first VCA earrings - Magic MOP Alhambra


----------



## Cococovered

First mod shot


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> I have the wg vintage pave earrings and do not consider them everyday earrings for my very casual lifestyle. But I do wear them when I go out to dinner and that kind of thing. Magic pave are far more dressy, in my opinion. I would almost never have an occasion to wear those (maybe weddings or other semi-formal events which are rare for me). Of the two, I think vintage is more of an everyday item and would get more wear unless the person really dresses up for work daily or has numerous dressy social events.


----------



## Happyish

chromemilou said:


> Good morning!  I hope someone who owns these earrings could give me some advice. If you had to choose between the WG vintage alhambra diamond earrings and WG magic alhambra single motif diamond earrings, which one would you choose? Would it be redundant to have both? Also, would the magic be wearable as an everyday piece? Txs so much in advance!


I have the Magic pave in YG. I pair them with my Alhambra necklaces and I wear them everyday. To my eye and my lifestyle, which is very casual, they don't look formal, but they do bump everything up a notch. Frankly, I don't think you could go wrong with either one. It all depends on your comfort level.


----------



## yubonita

Cococovered said:


> First mod shot
> 
> View attachment 5115273


The earrings look amazing on you! Are they heavy? Do you think they can be worn casually? I really like them but my head keeps thinking I should go for gold earrings and I don’t have a boutique nearby to try them on.


----------



## lolakitten

Cococovered said:


> First mod shot
> 
> View attachment 5115273


These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Cococovered

lolakitten said:


> These look amazing on you!!!


Thank you


----------



## Cococovered

yubonita said:


> The earrings look amazing on you! Are they heavy? Do you think they can be worn casually? I really like them but my head keeps thinking I should go for gold earrings and I don’t have a boutique nearby to try them on.


I absolute love them and find them very comfortable to wear. I do wear them casually to the office etc but also love wearing them to drinks/dinner.


----------



## jillianlovesbags

Cococovered said:


> First mod shot
> 
> View attachment 5115273


Wow beautiful earrings!! Stunning!


----------



## missie1

Cococovered said:


> First mod shot
> 
> View attachment 5115273


Beautiful earrings


----------



## Bisoux78

These are my first VCA earrings: The discontinued 16 mm *Pure Alhambra* in MOP. I love how hefty and pretty they are! They literally go with everything (even my work scrubs!).


----------



## MrsB

Hi All,

I've loved seeing your photos - I've read back through the entire thread! Hoping you might be able to give me some advice - planning on a pair of Alhambras and stuck on the color. MOP or Onyx? I am brunette, pale complexion, cool undertones, blue eyes. Thoughts?

Also debating size. I think there is something lovely about the Sweets, but am worried that they will be too small on me. (I do have big earlobes.) Happy to go up to Vintage, but that does change the look a bit IMO. I work in a school and will likely continue to wear a mask for a bit - so small may be better for now. But I don't want to be short-sighted here.

(Also very tempted by the turquoise Sweets currently available online. Maybe less versatile, but so nice!)

Appreciate any wisdom you all can share! Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

MrsB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've loved seeing your photos - I've read back through the entire thread! Hoping you might be able to give me some advice - planning on a pair of Alhambras and stuck on the color. MOP or Onyx? I am brunette, pale complexion, cool undertones, blue eyes. Thoughts?
> 
> Also debating size. I think there is something lovely about the Sweets, but am worried that they will be too small on me. (I do have big earlobes.) Happy to go up to Vintage, but that does change the look a bit IMO. I work in a school and will likely continue to wear a mask for a bit - so small may be better for now. But I don't want to be short-sighted here.
> 
> (Also very tempted by the turquoise Sweets currently available online. Maybe less versatile, but so nice!)
> 
> Appreciate any wisdom you all can share! Thanks!


I would get onyx in the Vintage size. Especially if you wear lots of black. If you wear more whites then MoP. Don’t get the sweets if you have big earlobes. They’re so small. I also have big earlobes and Vintage is the way to go.


----------



## MrsB

nycmamaofone said:


> I would get onyx in the Vintage size. Especially if you wear lots of black. If you wear more whites then MoP. Don’t get the sweets if you have big earlobes. They’re so small. I also have big earlobes and Vintage is the way to go.



Thank you! I suspect you are right about the size. (I printed out the size chart and the Sweets did seem awfully tiny on me.) I do wear a lot of black, but also a lot of navy - and that is why I'm a little unsure. (Though I do mix navy and black clothing.)


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've loved seeing your photos - I've read back through the entire thread! Hoping you might be able to give me some advice - planning on a pair of Alhambras and stuck on the color. MOP or Onyx? I am brunette, pale complexion, cool undertones, blue eyes. Thoughts?
> 
> Also debating size. I think there is something lovely about the Sweets, but am worried that they will be too small on me. (I do have big earlobes.) Happy to go up to Vintage, but that does change the look a bit IMO. I work in a school and will likely continue to wear a mask for a bit - so small may be better for now. But I don't want to be short-sighted here.
> 
> (Also very tempted by the turquoise Sweets currently available online. Maybe less versatile, but so nice!)
> 
> Appreciate any wisdom you all can share! Thanks!


Both white MOP and onyx are lovely but I think on you the onyx would pop even more. Pics please if you try them at the store. Don’t go smaller than vintage for sure. I prefer magic size myself but many find it too big. Vintage is the ‘safe’ size - neither too big nor too small.


----------



## BigAkoya

MrsB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've loved seeing your photos - I've read back through the entire thread! Hoping you might be able to give me some advice - planning on a pair of Alhambras and stuck on the color. MOP or Onyx? I am brunette, pale complexion, cool undertones, blue eyes. Thoughts?
> 
> Also debating size. I think there is something lovely about the Sweets, but am worried that they will be too small on me. (I do have big earlobes.) Happy to go up to Vintage, but that does change the look a bit IMO. I work in a school and will likely continue to wear a mask for a bit - so small may be better for now. But I don't want to be short-sighted here.
> 
> (Also very tempted by the turquoise Sweets currently available online. Maybe less versatile, but so nice!)
> 
> Appreciate any wisdom you all can share! Thanks!


I agree with everyone on Sweets, it's too small, especially if you have big earlobes. Sweets were originally made for kids.  I have small earlobes and a low ear piercing and Sweets are even small for me. 

As for MOP or oynx, you can do either.  I would say this... MOP with WG is very different than MOP with YG, so for MOP, your choice of metal matters.  YG MOP has a pink overtone, while WG MOP has a silver overtone.  I think MOP goes with everything, so if you're thinking of an everyday earring, I would get MOP. 

On turquoise, I love turquoise and have turquoise pieces (Tiffany, not VCA).  While I love it, I find it a ery hard color to match outfits.  Plus, I only wear it in the summer as it doesn't feel right once the weather gets cooler.  Just something to think about if this is your first earring and you plan to wear it often. 

Forget trying to factor wearing masks into your earring choice.  Wearing masks is a very short moment in time in our lives.  Buy a piece that will last.   

And finally... if I were in your shoes, I would choose YG MOP.  I love white metals (platinum/WG), and that's all I buy.  

But for you, a brunette with blue eyes... YG MOP would make your face glow.   
Just my two cents.  Good luck and congrats on your soon-to-be earrings!


----------



## MrsB

*eternallove4bag *and* BigAkoya*, thank you! I appreciate your thoughtful (and super helpful) replies. Time to schedule an appointment at the boutique and try things on!


----------



## legally_tanned

Nattie35 said:


> Love these! Which cartier mini love earrings are you referring to? I also have tiny earlobes so anything between mini frivole or sweets looks a little more substantial on me.


The mini love hoop earrings. Super comfy, although there's sometimes a tendency for the mask loops to snag. 

Here's the link.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my VCA vintage & sweet earrings collections. Vintage are for going out, sweets are for everyday wear. Happy weekend y’all


----------



## minami

My contribution I somehow think vintage size looks average on me ...here are the turquoise butterfly, vintage hammered, malachite, carnelian, perlee , two motif 

I love the two motif the most but I think pricey as I’m recently into Cartier n also may start my H journey soon


----------



## MyDogTink

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my VCA vintage & sweet earrings collections. Vintage are for going out, sweets are for everyday wear. Happy weekend y’all


That’s an adorable arrangement.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

MyDogTink said:


> That’s an adorable arrangement.


Thank you


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have only three pairs of earrings from VCA. Love each and every pair.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> I have only three pairs of earrings from VCA. Love each and every pair.


Absolutely love every piece you have! I have only three too and want to add quite a few! VCA earrings are so easy to wear.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely love every piece you have! I have only three too and want to add quite a few! VCA earrings are so easy to wear.


Thanks babe!! Yes, I agree, VCA earrings are the best. They go with everything, are comfortable to wear, and are chic. Which ones are on your radar?


----------



## Bisoux78

minami said:


> My contribution I somehow think vintage size looks average on me ...here are the turquoise butterfly, vintage hammered, malachite, carnelian, perlee , two motif
> 
> I love the two motif the most but I think pricey as I’m recently into Cartier n also may start my H journey soon
> 
> View attachment 5163206
> View attachment 5163207
> View attachment 5163208
> View attachment 5163209
> View attachment 5163210


The Malachite looks amazing on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks babe!! Yes, I agree, VCA earrings are the best. They go with everything, are comfortable to wear, and are chic. Which ones are on your radar?


Definitely want to add a Frivole pair. I want to try the high polish in RG if VCA releases it next year. If not, then going for the pave ones in small. Other than that, the only other one I want to add are a white mop 2 motif ones.


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> No glam photos, just cleaning today and wanted to play around with some earrings to lift my mood.
> View attachment 4813443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813445
> View attachment 4813446
> View attachment 4813447
> View attachment 4813448


Wow ! Earring goals


----------



## ohsohappy

Comfortably Numb said:


> View attachment 4813555
> 
> 
> Next on my list are lotus in openwork in a small or medium size... _*ahem, patiently waiting VCA!!!  *_


Everything looks so beautiful!  Especially, I'm so glad to see someone with snowflake earrings! I recently bought it and like it, but I was not sure I made the right choice, considering its price.  
How do you like it? Could you share how you chose it?  Thanks in advance, and I hope you enjoy everything on the tray!


----------



## kudlaty

So happy I found this forum with all of you lovely ladies! I need advice on my next piece, all I current have are YG and I would love something in WG for anniversary. I'm thinking the WG Vintage Alhambra pendant with diamonds and the WG earrings that go with it. The boutiques in my city are all sold out so I can't try them on to see how they look on me. Are they every day pieces? Does anyone have the set and can show me what they look like on? Any other WG pieces you absolutely love? THANK YOU! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcara46100---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## BigAkoya

kudlaty said:


> So happy I found this forum with all of you lovely ladies! I need advice on my next piece, all I current have are YG and I would love something in WG for anniversary. I'm thinking the WG Vintage Alhambra pendant with diamonds and the WG earrings that go with it. The boutiques in my city are all sold out so I can't try them on to see how they look on me. Are they every day pieces? Does anyone have the set and can show me what they look like on? Any other WG pieces you absolutely love? THANK YOU! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcara46100---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


Hi!  Welcome to the forum!  You have the perfect Alhambra set, just gorgeous!
My opinion, don't get the VA pave Alhambra pendant.  It's more of the same Alhambra, and you already have the perfect MOP set.  Plus, my personal pet peeve with the VA Alhambra WG pave is that metal "dot" in the center.  I feel it takes away from the diamond look.  That's just me of course.  

If you want diamonds and bling... 
I would suggest you consider Frivole as your next collection.  It's very different, yet also iconic.
I love the Frivole WG pave diamonds, and in my opinion, if you want something in WG with diamonds, Frivole pave is the bomb!  It sparkles like crazy.  Take a look at some pieces.  I have the WG Frivole pave earrings and matching Frivole WG pave diamond Between the Finger ring.  Super sparkly.

I would suggest maybe get a pendant, then earrings, and a ring if you're into rings.
Since you were looking at pendant and earrings, here is the Frivole set:
Frivole pendant, small model - VCARD31800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
Frivole earrings, small model - VCARB65800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

And for kicks, here is the BTF ring.
Frivole Between the Finger™ Ring - VCARB67500 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

That's my two cents.  Unless you only want to collect Alhambra, I vote Frivole as your next collection.
I love love love Frivole.  In WG pave diamonds, it's super sparkly.
Hope this helps, and good luck to you!

UPDATE:  Since you’re new to this forum.. I’ll post a photo here.  But if you might be interested in Frivole, there has been tons of chatter about this collection in the Discussion thread and Action thread with mod shots too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kudlaty said:


> So happy I found this forum with all of you lovely ladies! I need advice on my next piece, all I current have are YG and I would love something in WG for anniversary. I'm thinking the WG Vintage Alhambra pendant with diamonds and the WG earrings that go with it. The boutiques in my city are all sold out so I can't try them on to see how they look on me. Are they every day pieces? Does anyone have the set and can show me what they look like on? Any other WG pieces you absolutely love? THANK YOU! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcara46100---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


If you are a Alhambra fan and a pendant person, I think the pave Alhambra pendant would be beautiful with the pave Alhambra earrings, all in WG.  Although there is a metal dot in the middle, it to me is not obvious once on.  It's a gorgeous piece.  If you want to branch out from Alhambra, the frivole line is gorgeous too.  Hope you've gone through all the pics in this thread.  There are lots to enjoy.


----------



## DS2006

kudlaty said:


> So happy I found this forum with all of you lovely ladies! I need advice on my next piece, all I current have are YG and I would love something in WG for anniversary. I'm thinking the WG Vintage Alhambra pendant with diamonds and the WG earrings that go with it. The boutiques in my city are all sold out so I can't try them on to see how they look on me. Are they every day pieces? Does anyone have the set and can show me what they look like on? Any other WG pieces you absolutely love? THANK YOU! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcara46100---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html



I have the earrings and pendant, but I am sorry I don't have a picture of them on! They are not everyday pieces for me because I am super casual. They are more for going out to dinner and that kind of thing for me. But if you dress up for work, they'd likely be great!  I do think they are slightly more casual than Frivole pave, but Frivole is very beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I have the earrings and pendant, but I am sorry I don't have a picture of them on! They are not everyday pieces for me because I am super casual. They are more for going out to dinner and that kind of thing for me. But if you dress up for work, they'd likely be great!  I do think they are slightly more casual than Frivole pave, but Frivole is very beautiful!


I think you should wear your pieces with your striped tops and capris!  You have all these nice blingy pieces!  No time like the present to wear and stare at your lovely bling.

And where’s that gorgeous oynx pave bracelet been hiding?


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I think you should wear your pieces with your striped tops and capris!  You have all these nice blingy pieces!  No time like the present to wear and stare at your lovely bling.
> 
> And where’s that gorgeous oynx pave bracelet been hiding?



Ha! Well, the past year has been fairly boring! You are right that I should wear them more, though! I'll try! The onyx likely will be worn more through the fall and winter. I haven't worn much black this summer because it has been so hot!


----------



## kudlaty

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Welcome to the forum!  You have the perfect Alhambra set, just gorgeous!
> My opinion, don't get the VA pave Alhambra pendant.  It's more of the same Alhambra, and you already have the perfect MOP set.  Plus, my personal pet peeve with the VA Alhambra WG pave is that metal "dot" in the center.  I feel it takes away from the diamond look.  That's just me of course.
> 
> If you want diamonds and bling...
> I would suggest you consider Frivole as your next collection.  It's very different, yet also iconic.
> I love the Frivole WG pave diamonds, and in my opinion, if you want something in WG with diamonds, Frivole pave is the bomb!  It sparkles like crazy.  Take a look at some pieces.  I have the WG Frivole pave earrings and matching Frivole WG pave diamond Between the Finger ring.  Super sparkly.
> 
> I would suggest maybe get a pendant, then earrings, and a ring if you're into rings.
> Since you were looking at pendant and earrings, here is the Frivole set:
> Frivole pendant, small model - VCARD31800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> Frivole earrings, small model - VCARB65800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> And for kicks, here is the BTF ring.
> Frivole Between the Finger™ Ring - VCARB67500 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> That's my two cents.  Unless you only want to collect Alhambra, I vote Frivole as your next collection.
> I love love love Frivole.  In WG pave diamonds, it's super sparkly.
> Hope this helps, and good luck to you!
> 
> UPDATE:  Since you’re new to this forum.. I’ll post a photo here.  But if you might be interested in Frivole, there has been tons of chatter about this collection in the Discussion thread and Action thread with mod shots too.
> 
> View attachment 5174027


----------



## kudlaty

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Welcome to the forum!  You have the perfect Alhambra set, just gorgeous!
> My opinion, don't get the VA pave Alhambra pendant.  It's more of the same Alhambra, and you already have the perfect MOP set.  Plus, my personal pet peeve with the VA Alhambra WG pave is that metal "dot" in the center.  I feel it takes away from the diamond look.  That's just me of course.
> 
> If you want diamonds and bling...
> I would suggest you consider Frivole as your next collection.  It's very different, yet also iconic.
> I love the Frivole WG pave diamonds, and in my opinion, if you want something in WG with diamonds, Frivole pave is the bomb!  It sparkles like crazy.  Take a look at some pieces.  I have the WG Frivole pave earrings and matching Frivole WG pave diamond Between the Finger ring.  Super sparkly.
> 
> I would suggest maybe get a pendant, then earrings, and a ring if you're into rings.
> Since you were looking at pendant and earrings, here is the Frivole set:
> Frivole pendant, small model - VCARD31800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> Frivole earrings, small model - VCARB65800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> And for kicks, here is the BTF ring.
> Frivole Between the Finger™ Ring - VCARB67500 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> That's my two cents.  Unless you only want to collect Alhambra, I vote Frivole as your next collection.
> I love love love Frivole.  In WG pave diamonds, it's super sparkly.
> Hope this helps, and good luck to you!
> 
> UPDATE:  Since you’re new to this forum.. I’ll post a photo here.  But if you might be interested in Frivole, there has been tons of chatter about this collection in the Discussion thread and Action thread with mod shots too.
> 
> View attachment 5174027


Thanks so much for your reply! It's always good to hear others' opinions. I'm definitely having a hard time deciding. I want something WG I can wear everyday as I can with my YG pieces, but you are right, for the costs of the necklace and earrings, I could go for a Frivole piece that's more sparkly and dressy...


----------



## kudlaty

EpiFanatic said:


> If you are a Alhambra fan and a pendant person, I think the pave Alhambra pendant would be beautiful with the pave Alhambra earrings, all in WG.  Although there is a metal dot in the middle, it to me is not obvious once on.  It's a gorgeous piece.  If you want to branch out from Alhambra, the frivole line is gorgeous too.  Hope you've gone through all the pics in this thread.  There are lots to enjoy.


Thank you so much for your reply! I'm definitely having a hard time deciding since they aren't available at my local boutique to try on. It doesn't seem like VCA have a lot of options for WG pieces that are every day pieces but still stand out. Unless I'm missing something, it seems like most WG pieces are super expensive/sparkly that will sit in my drawer most of the time...


----------



## kudlaty

DS2006 said:


> I have the earrings and pendant, but I am sorry I don't have a picture of them on! They are not everyday pieces for me because I am super casual. They are more for going out to dinner and that kind of thing for me. But if you dress up for work, they'd likely be great!  I do think they are slightly more casual than Frivole pave, but Frivole is very beautiful!


Thank you so much for the reply! I'm definitely having a hard time deciding. Do they sparkle a lot or just so much since the diamonds are tiny?


----------



## EpiFanatic

kudlaty said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I'm definitely having a hard time deciding. Do they sparkle a lot or just so much since the diamonds are tiny?


I think the Alhambra pave sparkles a lot, and is very white, and I am super picky when it comes to diamonds. It’s not “full pave” sparkly like the pave frivoles. That’s different. In my mind I equate Alhambra pave sparkly to fancy dinner party sparkly while frivole to me is red carpet sparkly. Don’t know why I thought of it like that. Hope that helps.


----------



## luvprada

MrsB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've loved seeing your photos - I've read back through the entire thread! Hoping you might be able to give me some advice - planning on a pair of Alhambras and stuck on the color. MOP or Onyx? I am brunette, pale complexion, cool undertones, blue eyes. Thoughts?
> 
> Also debating size. I think there is something lovely about the Sweets, but am worried that they will be too small on me. (I do have big earlobes.) Happy to go up to Vintage, but that does change the look a bit IMO. I work in a school and will likely continue to wear a mask for a bit - so small may be better for now. But I don't want to be short-sighted here.
> 
> (Also very tempted by the turquoise Sweets currently available online. Maybe less versatile, but so nice!)
> 
> Appreciate any wisdom you all can share! Thanks!


I am pale, cool undertones, brunette and the GMOP disappeared on me. Went with the Onyx in Vintage and Carnelian in Sweets.


----------



## DS2006

kudlaty said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I'm definitely having a hard time deciding. Do they sparkle a lot or just so much since the diamonds are tiny?


As EpiFanatic said, they have sparkly white diamonds and they definitely show up well in the white gold. If I were to only have one pair, it would likely be these! But I'd like a couple more pairs that are a little more casual, too!


----------



## kudlaty

EpiFanatic said:


> I think the Alhambra pave sparkles a lot, and is very white, and I am super picky when it comes to diamonds. It’s not “full pave” sparkly like the pave frivoles. That’s different. In my mind I equate Alhambra pave sparkly to fancy dinner party sparkly while frivole to me is red carpet sparkly. Don’t know why I thought of it like that. Hope that helps.


Very helpful!


----------



## kudlaty

DS2006 said:


> As EpiFanatic said, they have sparkly white diamonds and they definitely show up well in the white gold. If I were to only have one pair, it would likely be these! But I'd like a couple more pairs that are a little more casual, too!


Good point! Which pairs would you consider that are more casual?


----------



## DS2006

kudlaty said:


> Good point! Which pairs would you consider that are more casual?



I love the Frivole earrings in shiny white gold (small) and yellow gold (small and large) that do not have pave but just little diamonds in the center. I think those can be worn anytime. The only problem is that these seem to be in short supply at this time. Any of the stone or solid gold Alhambra earrings are, of course, more casual than pave.


----------



## kudlaty

DS2006 said:


> I love the Frivole earrings in shiny white gold (small) and yellow gold (small and large) that do not have pave but just little diamonds in the center. I think those can be worn anytime. The only problem is that these seem to be in short supply at this time. Any of the stone or solid gold Alhambra earrings are, of course, more casual than pave.


Thanks! It seems like my local store is out of everything these days...


----------



## lolakitten

Vintage Alhambra WG MOP earrings:


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Vintage Alhambra WG MOP earrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178974
> View attachment 5178975


I love those!  I have the same and love them.  They look great on you! I really love WG and MOP.  Beautiful mod shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Vintage Alhambra WG MOP earrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178974
> View attachment 5178975


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179274
> View attachment 5179275


Beautiful!  I especially love GMOP with pale pink!
Super pale blush pink, gray/black, and white... I love that tri-color combination.  Feminine yet bold.

Love your Ks!  Waiting to see the Osier Picnic in your next mod shot! I just love that bag which I am sure you have.  
Every time I see your posts, I think to myself I should just get over not having a back pocket and get K bags.  When I was 16, I bought a no name Kelly shaped bag from a dept store, not knowing what Hermes or Kelly was.  I have always loved that shape and design.   


Full disclosure... your bags are my favorite part of your mod shots.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.


Making me want some malachite - and I don't even wear green (only Khaki greens) - I should maybe change that


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  I especially love GMOP with pale pink!
> Super pale blush pink, gray/black, and white... I love that tri-color combination.  Feminine yet bold.
> 
> Love your Ks!  Waiting to see the Osier Picnic in your next mod shot! I just love that bag which I am sure you have.
> Every time I see your posts, I think to myself I should just get over not having a back pocket and get K bags.  When I was 16, I bought a no name Kelly shaped bag from a dept store, not knowing what Hermes or Kelly was.  I have always loved that shape and design.
> 
> 
> Full disclosure... your bags are my favorite part of your mod shots.


Hehe thank you for your sweet words. I love the versatility of carrying a Kelly bag. The strap for me is indispensable. I don’t have the picnic K. All my Kellys are ‘regular’ leather which I deliberately chose so I can use and abuse my bags. 

I am loving the sheen on GMOP! It’s like a chameleon that changes colors with the color of clothing I have on that day. Pink and gray are fast becoming my favorite combination ever! And I am NOT a pink lover by any chance


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Making me want some malachite - and I don't even wear green (only Khaki greens) - I should maybe change that


Join me
Interestingly, I was never a green lover till my eyes fell on a malachite kelly dog at my H store. After that, the obsession became real…I was so happy when I found out VCA had their own version of malachite. Is is strange that for me malachite is a neutral rather than a pop of color?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe thank you for your sweet words. I love the versatility of carrying a Kelly bag. The strap for me is indispensable. I don’t have the picnic K. All my Kellys are ‘regular’ leather which I deliberately chose so I can use and abuse my bags.
> 
> I am loving the sheen on GMOP! It’s like a chameleon that changes colors with the color of clothing I have on that day. Pink and gray are fast becoming my favorite combination ever! And I am NOT a pink lover by any chance


I know you're not a pink lover.   Hence my gentle hint to do a super pale pink.  
I used to hate pink as it was too frou frou.  Plus, I was buying the wrong pink for me, too dark and too much blue in the pink.  
But I now love pale blush pink against black or gray.  I like to add white or ivory (depending on the shade of pink).  
Think pale pink with a drop of white in it to make it ethereal looking (not pale pink with a drop of blue, which makes it harsher looking).  
Pink looks great on you!  Feminine, yet strong.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I know you're not a pink lover.   Hence my gentle hint to do a super pale pink.
> I used to hate pink as it was too frou frou.  Plus, I was buying the wrong pink for me, too dark and too much blue in the pink.
> But I now love pale blush pink against black or gray.  I like to add white or ivory (depending on the shade of pink).
> Think pale pink with a drop of white in it to make it ethereal looking (not pale pink with a drop of blue, which makes it harsher looking).
> Pink looks great on you!  Feminine, yet strong.


Thank you I do love blush pinks especially with grey. Makes everything softer and more feminine.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179274
> View attachment 5179275


Omgosh I love these on you, especially the grey


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I love those!  I have the same and love them.  They look great on you! I really love WG and MOP.  Beautiful mod shot!





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous on you!


Thank you both


----------



## DreamingPink

Wow such effortless chic and elegance! Love it!
And thank you for being so inspirational!



eternallove4bag said:


> I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179274
> View attachment 5179275


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Omgosh I love these on you, especially the grey


Thank you so much! I am crushing over the GMOP earrings.. the camera cannot capture its beauty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DreamingPink said:


> Wow such effortless chic and elegance! Love it!
> And thank you for being so inspirational!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment. I appreciate it.


----------



## chromemilou

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the Magic Alhambra earrings. Both malachite and GMOP have become my easy to grab and wear pieces these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179274
> View attachment 5179275


Wow! So gorgeous! Love your PG GMOP magic earrings. You are making me want to place an order for them now. lol. Txs for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chromemilou said:


> Wow! So gorgeous! Love your PG GMOP magic earrings. You are making me want to place an order for them now. lol. Txs for sharing!


Thank you so much! Highly recommend the GMOP in PG. Super easy piece to wear all day and it doesn’t even feel heavy!


----------



## Happyish

Does anyone have the Butterfly earrings in the lapis and yellow gold pave? Do you like them? Wear them? My SA thought the butterflies in general were too childish . . .  that's stuck in my head. I have lots of flowers, including the frivole and thought this might be a nice change.

I'm wondering if I'm better off buying the all pave. I fear I may end up with two pair . . . so I can wear the all lapis and the all yg/pave . . . Is that nuts?

Does anyone have any experience with these? Do you have photos? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## MyDogTink

Happyish said:


> Does anyone have the Butterfly earrings in the lapis and yellow gold pave? Do you like them? Wear them? My SA thought the butterflies in general were too childish . . .  that's stuck in my head. I have lots of flowers, including the frivole and thought this might be a nice change.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm better off buying the all pave. I fear I may end up with two pair . . . so I can wear the all lapis and the all yg/pave . . . Is that nuts?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these? Do you have photos?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


I have them and love them. I wore them recently with a denim jumpsuit. The picture I have only shows the diamond one.

I was at a VCA holiday dinner and another guest had them. They looked beautiful on her.
My mom has the pink sapphire pair and was thinking about ordering an addtional diamond earring. So your thinking is not crazy.
I don’t find them childish.


----------



## Happyish

MyDogTink said:


> I have them and love them. I wore them recently with a denim jumpsuit. The picture I have only shows the diamond one.
> 
> I was at a VCA holiday dinner and another guest had them. They looked beautiful on her.
> My mom has the pink sapphire pair and was thinking about ordering an addtional diamond earring. So you’re thinking is not crazy.
> I don’t find them childish.


Thank you for your reply. I went ahead and placed an order--have been on pins and needles ever since wondering if this was a foolish purchase. I prefer the butterfly in yellow gold, but the only way to get YG pave butterfly is to buy this set and I wouldn't necessarily put these two together. However, over time, the pair has grown on me, but I haven't found anything on line so I've been wondering how user-friendly they've been. In other words, your input is much appreciated.

If you have the opportunity, I would love to see a photo of you wearing them.


----------



## MyDogTink

Happyish said:


> Thank you for your reply. I went ahead and placed an order--have been on pins and needles ever since wondering if this was a foolish purchase. I prefer the butterfly in yellow gold, but the only way to get YG pave butterfly is to buy this set and I wouldn't necessarily put these two together. However, over time, the pair has grown on me, but I haven't found anything on line so I've been wondering how user-friendly they've been. In other words, your input is much appreciated.
> 
> If you have the opportunity, I would love to see a photo of you wearing them.


Glad I could help! I like the blue because I find it so unique to VCA. You see other designers use sapphires but rarely see blue lapis. And that’s a hard compliment for me to give because I love pink sapphires.

I will attempt to get a photo showing the blue earring. My SA suggested I mix the yg diamond one from this set with the wg diamond one from my mom’s set; however, that’s a little too mix and matchy for me.
Honestly, I love all the combos of the butterfly earrings. I remember a picture of Leighton Meester wearing the yellow and diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring. Picture is still seared in my memory.


----------



## Happyish

MyDogTink said:


> Glad I could help! I like the blue because I find it so unique to VCA. You see other designers use sapphires but rarely see blue lapis. And that’s a hard compliment for me to give because I love pink sapphires.
> 
> I will attempt to get a photo showing the blue earring. My SA suggested I mix the yg diamond one from this set with the wg diamond one from my mom’s set; however, that’s a little too mix and matchy for me.
> Honestly, I love all the combos of the butterfly earrings. I remember a picture of Leighton Meester wearing the yellow and diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring. Picture is still seared in my memory.
> 
> View attachment 5184594


It's beautiful and looks beautiful on you. Thank you for posting. I'm getting excited . . . 


I think this is a photo of the YG pave/WG pave . . . There's a subtle but perceptible difference. I ordinarily wouldn't mix either, but this I don't mind.


----------



## jwlrylover333

Can you do a mod shot of the socrate earrings? I’ve been dying to see how they look on the ear!



kimber418 said:


> Here is my VCA earring collection.  I wear my YG Perlee Hoops a few times a week which are not sold anymore
> My Socrate earstuds are fun to wear for casual days.  The Frivole collection are probably my favorite earrings.  They
> are all fun to wear!
> 
> View attachment 4814283


----------



## Rami00

Please post magic Alhambra pavé mod shots, if you own a pair. Thank you


----------



## 4LV

Here you go. Hope it helps❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Please post magic Alhambra pavé mod shots, if you own a pair. Thank you


Planning the next purchase?!


----------



## Rami00

4LV said:


> View attachment 5245689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Hope it helps❤


Wow.. so pretty! Thank you sooooo much xx
Do they tilt a little forward? Would you buy it again, if you could go back? I am trying to be super picky with my collection, few but substantial pieces.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Planning the next purchase?!


Thinking of getting the pavé magic after my perlée bracelet. Trying to keep myself on track lol


----------



## 4LV

Rami00 said:


> Wow.. so pretty! Thank you sooooo much xx
> Do they tilt a little forward? Would you buy it again, if you could go back? I am trying to be super picky with my collection, few but substantial pieces.


They don’t tilt forward at all. Lay flat on my ears. Of course you know that they are for different side. I have no regret. Hope you get them too!


----------



## Rami00

4LV said:


> They don’t tilt forward at all. Lay flat on my ears. Of course you know that they are for different side. I have no regret. Hope you get them too!


I have been thinking about them for a while. Thank you for the mod shot again...added to my wish list - I love how icy blingy they are, just they way I like it lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Wow.. so pretty! Thank you sooooo much xx
> Do they tilt a little forward? Would you buy it again, if you could go back? I am trying to be super picky with my collection, few but substantial pieces.



I have these yellow and I wear then all the time - they always sit perfectly!


----------



## Minda

Modelling the vintage size and 2 motif magic earrings on each side just for fun! The asymmetrical look just doesn’t work and I won’t wear this out don’t worry lol.  But thot this may help those deciding between the two.


----------



## Minda

Magic Alhambra 2 motif earrings was my first VCA purchase 10 years ago!


----------



## DS2006

Beautiful comparison of wg Frivole and small Lotus earrings by @mochaccino .


----------



## Julie_de

DS2006 said:


> View attachment 5260280
> 
> 
> Beautiful comparison of wg Frivole and small Lotus earrings by @mochaccino .



Lotus so stunning


----------



## nikkimau

nycmamaofone said:


> I have only three pairs of earrings from VCA. Love each and every pair.


How are the guilloche earrings holding up? Do you find you can wear them in casual wear? I just got my first Van Cleef - the guilloche bracelet, and now am considering the matching pendant and earrings, but trying to decide which one to get first.


----------



## nycmamaofone

nikkimau said:


> How are the guilloche earrings holding up? Do you find you can wear them in casual wear? I just got my first Van Cleef - the guilloche bracelet, and now am considering the matching pendant and earrings, but trying to decide which one to get first.


They are great! I wear them often with all kinds of outfits (mostly casual). I personally don’t find them too dressy. I highly recommend them!


----------



## JewelryLover101

My (much revised) VCA earring collection. I "re-homed" some of the earrings that just didn't work for me, and these pieces are all absolute favorites. My most recent addition is the lotus, and they are perfect (they literally just arrived today!)

I *think* I will only be adding one more pair of VCA earrings in the future - either the MOP Magic Alhambra single motif or the MOP Small Cosmos (I am leaning strongly in favor of the Cosmos at the moment )


----------



## JewelryLover101

Modeling shot of the lotus earring. These just came today and I love them! I find it interesting how these really seem to fit everyone differently


----------



## Cosmopolitan

JewelryLover101 said:


> Modeling shot of the lotus earring. These just came today and I love them! I find it interesting how these really seem to fit everyone differently



They're beautiful and look great on you! Congrats.


----------



## lynne_ross

JewelryLover101 said:


> My (much revised) VCA earring collection. I "re-homed" some of the earrings that just didn't work for me, and these pieces are all absolute favorites. My most recent addition is the lotus, and they are perfect (they literally just arrived today!)
> 
> I *think* I will only be adding one more pair of VCA earrings in the future - either the MOP Magic Alhambra single motif or the MOP Small Cosmos (I am leaning strongly in favor of the Cosmos at the moment )
> View attachment 5262543


Great collection! Please report back on how you like the lotus as I am stil on the fence. I have very similar tastes as you. I adore the mop cosmos, though they are lower down on my earring list for now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

JewelryLover101 said:


> My (much revised) VCA earring collection. I "re-homed" some of the earrings that just didn't work for me, and these pieces are all absolute favorites. My most recent addition is the lotus, and they are perfect (they literally just arrived today!)
> 
> I *think* I will only be adding one more pair of VCA earrings in the future - either the MOP Magic Alhambra single motif or the MOP Small Cosmos (I am leaning strongly in favor of the Cosmos at the moment )
> View attachment 5262543


What a fabulous collection you have!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Cosmopolitan said:


> They're beautiful and look great on you! Congrats.





eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous collection you have!


 
Thank you both so much! These are all pieces I really love (and wear)!


----------



## JewelryLover101

lynne_ross said:


> Great collection! Please report back on how you like the lotus as I am stil on the fence. I have very similar tastes as you. I adore the mop cosmos, though they are lower down on my earring list for now.


Thank you! Which earrings are you going for first? I have been thinking of the Magic single motif for some time, but I think it finally dawned on me that the Cosmos might be a better alternative for me. Still debating that one, though.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> Modeling shot of the lotus earring. These just came today and I love them! I find it interesting how these really seem to fit everyone differently
> View attachment 5262702


Thank you for the photos. They look great on you. The photos make me want to have a pair but I am not sure if I am able to wear them to the office. Cost per wear is important to me. I have tried them on at the boutique. I like Lotus better than Frivole pave. Might need to decide end of next year.


----------



## lynne_ross

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you! Which earrings are you going for first? I have been thinking of the Magic single motif for some time, but I think it finally dawned on me that the Cosmos might be a better alternative for me. Still debating that one, though.


I am unsure which earrings to get. Been focusing on rings and bracelets. I really want earrings to go with my lotus ring. Tried having a diamond pair made but really disliked the design in the end. Now I am back to square one. The lotus earrings are still consideration. Otherwise, to complete my Alhambra collection, I plan to get the pave vintage yg and the magic or 3 motif malachite. I would also like rg earrings, would consider the mirror frivoles if vca will make (not so-ing) or the cosmos mop. Just waiting to see if vca releases more rg options. Clearly I am still undecided


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> My (much revised) VCA earring collection. I "re-homed" some of the earrings that just didn't work for me, and these pieces are all absolute favorites. My most recent addition is the lotus, and they are perfect (they literally just arrived today!)
> 
> I *think* I will only be adding one more pair of VCA earrings in the future - either the MOP Magic Alhambra single motif or the MOP Small Cosmos (I am leaning strongly in favor of the Cosmos at the moment )
> View attachment 5262543





JewelryLover101 said:


> Modeling shot of the lotus earring. These just came today and I love them! I find it interesting how these really seem to fit everyone differently
> View attachment 5262702



Love your whole earring collection and the mop Cosmos would be a dream addition!  I have a friend who recently got them, and they are absolutely gorgeous. Maybe I can get her to post them on this thread!

You have made me change my view on the Lotus earrings. I think they look great on you! I love them!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Love your whole earring collection and the mop Cosmos would be a dream addition!  I have a friend who recently got them, and they are absolutely gorgeous. Maybe I can get her to post them on this thread!
> 
> You have made me change my view on the Lotus earrings. I think they look great on you! I love them!


I love how much love the mop cosmos are getting. Rarely see them posted.


----------



## cayman718

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you! Which earrings are you going for first? I have been thinking of the Magic single motif for some time, but I think it finally dawned on me that the Cosmos might be a better alternative for me. Still debating that one, though.





DS2006 said:


> Love your whole earring collection and the mop Cosmos would be a dream addition!  I have a friend who recently got them, and they are absolutely gorgeous. Maybe I can get her to post them on this thread!
> 
> You have made me change my view on the Lotus earrings. I think they look great on you! I love them!





lynne_ross said:


> I love how much love the mop cosmos are getting. Rarely see them posted.


I too love the RG WMOP cosmos earrings and would like to see a mod shot.  Which size do you ladies prefer, small or medium?


----------



## lynne_ross

cayman718 said:


> I too love the RG WMOP cosmos earrings and would like to see a mod shot.  Which size do you ladies prefer, small or medium?


Small. I have very small earlobes so the small is largest size I can pull off. No mod shots but love to see others.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> Love your whole earring collection and the mop Cosmos would be a dream addition!  I have a friend who recently got them, and they are absolutely gorgeous. Maybe I can get her to post them on this thread!
> 
> You have made me change my view on the Lotus earrings. I think they look great on you! I love them!


Thank you! Yes, I think the Cosmos will be a better choice for me personally over the Magic. If your friend is comfortable posting, that would be great! There are so few photos of them on here.

The lotus earrings are perfect! I am so glad I went with them. They definitely have a lot of sparkle!


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> Thank you for the photos. They look great on you. The photos make me want to have a pair but I am not sure if I am able to wear them to the office. Cost per wear is important to me. I have tried them on at the boutique. I like Lotus better than Frivole pave. Might need to decide end of next year.


I tend to agree that the lotus pave is my preferred over the frivole. The design is just so intricate and beautiful. I know the lotus don’t get a lot of love on here, but I think they are a great earring.

I personally will have no problem wearing the lotus casually. I probably will wear them more often in the cooler months and the rose gold frivole more often in the warmer months, but I really don’t see them as being an overly formal earring. For me earrings really only become dressy when they are drop or dangle earrings. But the sparkle itself doesn’t make them dressy (to me). I kind of view them as a nice alternative to diamond studs. If you love them, I say go for them! I have no doubt you will get your money’s worth!


----------



## BigAkoya

JewelryLover101 said:


> My (much revised) VCA earring collection. I "re-homed" some of the earrings that just didn't work for me, and these pieces are all absolute favorites. My most recent addition is the lotus, and they are perfect (they literally just arrived today!)
> 
> I *think* I will only be adding one more pair of VCA earrings in the future - either the MOP Magic Alhambra single motif or the MOP Small Cosmos (I am leaning strongly in favor of the Cosmos at the moment )
> View attachment 5262543


Congratulations on your new Lotus earrings!  Your earring collection is lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is a hand shot of the RG MOP Cosmos earrings.  I tried them on as I was considering getting the Cosmos WG oynx.  The Cosmos earrings look and feel great.  Very three dimensional and artistic.  

I am not crazy about the thick metal bezel in a WG oynx combo (too harsh to me).  However, the Cosmos thick RG bezel against MOP is a beautiful frame to highlight the petals.  I would say for RG lovers, this would be a beautiful earring.  I also posted my Frivole and Lotus for comparison.  Frivole is still my first love.  I can’t get enough of Frivole.  

Hope these photos help.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a hand shot of the RG MOP Cosmos earrings.  I tried them on as I was considering getting the Cosmos WG oynx.  The Cosmos earrings look and feel great.  Very three dimensional and artistic.
> 
> I am not crazy about the thick metal bezel in a WG oynx combo (too harsh to me).  However, the Cosmos thick RG bezel against MOP is a beautiful frame to highlight the petals.  I would say for RG lovers, this would be a beautiful earring.  I also posted my Frivole and Lotus for comparison.  Frivole is still my first love.  I can’t get enough of Frivole.
> 
> Hope these photos help.
> 
> View attachment 5263671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263665


The cosmos ring looks very nice. It feels like it won't compete that much with a busy outfit. I like how two flowers are so close to each other. Many between the finger rings got a huge space between the two flowers. I have never imagined that cosmos ring looks so nice. Thank you for the modelling pic.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a hand shot of the RG MOP Cosmos earrings.  I tried them on as I was considering getting the Cosmos WG oynx.  The Cosmos earrings look and feel great.  Very three dimensional and artistic.
> 
> I am not crazy about the thick metal bezel in a WG oynx combo (too harsh to me).  However, the Cosmos thick RG bezel against MOP is a beautiful frame to highlight the petals.  I would say for RG lovers, this would be a beautiful earring.  I also posted my Frivole and Lotus for comparison.  Frivole is still my first love.  I can’t get enough of Frivole.
> 
> Hope these photos help.
> 
> View attachment 5263671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263665


I went to VCA website but couldn't see this cosmos ring model, what happened?


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> The cosmos ring looks very nice. It feels like it won't compete that much with a busy outfit. I like how two flowers are so close to each other. Many between the finger rings got a huge space between the two flowers. I have never imagined that cosmos ring looks so nice. Thank you for the modelling pic.


I think these were the Cosmos earrings that @BigAkoya was just holding between her fingers. I don’t think it’s a between the finger ring.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think these were the Cosmos earrings that @BigAkoya was just holding between her fingers. I don’t think it’s a between the finger ring.


Thank you for letting me know. 
I think I can just let it pass. I only like the between the finger ring that got flowers close to each other without obvious space in-between.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> I went to VCA website but couldn't see this cosmos ring model, what happened?


Here is the RG MOP BTF ring:   Cosmos Between the Finger ring Rose gold, Diamond, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com) 

The photo I posted are the earrings, not the ring.  I just put them together to look like a ring as I was also considering the ring. 
The Cosmos WG oynx pieces are now off the website.  My SA said they are now special order, but you can still get them.  

The RG pieces are all part of regular stock.  If you are a RG person, Cosmos is beautiful in RG MOP.  
The flower design is very pretty and artistic.  

Cosmos also comes in all pave.  Here is the WG pave BTF ring and matching earrings:  
Cosmos Between the Finger ring White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com) 

Cosmos earrings, small model White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> I tend to agree that the lotus pave is my preferred over the frivole. The design is just so intricate and beautiful. I know the lotus don’t get a lot of love on here, but I think they are a great earring.
> 
> I personally will have no problem wearing the lotus casually. I probably will wear them more often in the cooler months and the rose gold frivole more often in the warmer months, but I really don’t see them as being an overly formal earring. For me earrings really only become dressy when they are drop or dangle earrings. But the sparkle itself doesn’t make them dressy (to me). I kind of view them as a nice alternative to diamond studs. If you love them, I say go for them! I have no doubt you will get your money’s worth!


You are really an enabler. I was very happy when I was trying them on. I tried both the Frivole pave and the Lotus and I always put the Lotus back to my ears. The SA asked me if I needed to take a picture.  This nice SA will be the first one I go to if I am ready to purchase the Lotus earrings.

Now on my wishlist, I only have 4-6 items one of them is the Lotus. The cost of 3  of them add up to one pair of Lotus, so I don't know whether to get those 3 items first or the Lotus first.


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> You are really an enabler. I was very happy when I was trying them on. I tried both the Frivole pave and the Lotus and I always put the Lotus back to my ears. The SA asked me if I needed to take a picture.  This nice SA will be the first one I go to if I am ready to purchase the Lotus earrings.
> 
> Now on my wishlist, I only have 4-6 items one of them is the Lotus. The cost of 3  of them add up to one pair of Lotus, so I don't know whether to get those 3 items first or the Lotus first.


I personally say to go for the most expensive item first…it will save you money in the long run in the event of a price increase!


----------



## DS2006

@JewelryLover101 
Ok, my friend is a member here and often skims threads, but she just doesn’t have time to post! She gave me permission to post her Cosmos earrings. She’s getting the all pave version any day, too! I’ll post those when I get a picture! She also has mop RdN! She’s a big pearl lover!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @JewelryLover101
> Ok, my friend is a member here and often skims threads, but she just doesn’t have time to post! She gave me permission to post her Cosmos earrings. She’s getting the all pave version any day, too! I’ll post those when I get a picture! She also has mop RdN! She’s a big pearl lover!
> 
> View attachment 5263814


Tell your friend they are beautiful on her!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> @JewelryLover101
> Ok, my friend is a member here and often skims threads, but she just doesn’t have time to post! She gave me permission to post her Cosmos earrings. She’s getting the all pave version any day, too! I’ll post those when I get a picture! She also has mop RdN! She’s a big pearl lover!
> 
> View attachment 5263814


Thank you for posting and thank your friend. They are not too bling, just the right amount. But it looks like cosmos are bigger than the Lotus?


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> You are really an enabler. I was very happy when I was trying them on. I tried both the Frivole pave and the Lotus and I always put the Lotus back to my ears. The SA asked me if I needed to take a picture.  This nice SA will be the first one I go to if I am ready to purchase the Lotus earrings.
> 
> Now on my wishlist, I only have 4-6 items one of them is the Lotus. The cost of 3  of them add up to one pair of Lotus, so I don't know whether to get those 3 items first or the Lotus first.


I would suggest you ask yourself, if all pieces were the same price, which one do you really love the most?  

That’s how I prioritize and really think through what I want to buy.   I ask myself what pieces I really love vs. what piece is in my price point today just to have something VCA.  I am not an impulse buyer and probably overthink what I want to buy.  

For me, I would rather have one HG piece that gives me an ear to ear smile.  Anything after that is a bonus. 

So, take the price tag off and rank your pieces!  Get #1 first. 

Also, after you get your #1 and #2 pieces, you may find your priorities have changed. 

It sounds like you really love the Lotus earrings.  It may be #1 on your list, so I would go for it.

Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> @JewelryLover101
> Ok, my friend is a member here and often skims threads, but she just doesn’t have time to post! She gave me permission to post her Cosmos earrings. She’s getting the all pave version any day, too! I’ll post those when I get a picture! She also has mop RdN! She’s a big pearl lover!
> 
> View attachment 5263814


Enabler! These look gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I would suggest you ask yourself, if all pieces were the same price, which one do you really love the most?
> 
> That’s how I prioritize and really think through what I want to buy.   I ask myself what pieces I really love vs. what piece is in my price point today just to have something VCA.  I am not an impulse buyer and probably overthink what I want to buy.
> 
> For me, I would rather have one HG piece that gives me an ear to ear smile.  Anything after that is a bonus.
> 
> So, take the price tag off and rank your pieces!  Get #1 first.
> 
> Also, after you get your #1 and #2 pieces, you may find your priorities have changed.
> 
> It sounds like you really love the Lotus earrings.  It may be #1 on your list, so I would go for it.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


I completely agree with this. Even if it means only getting one piece a year or one every other year it is best to buy the pieces you love the most first (or will wear the most depending on priority). It avoids you buying pieces within current budget and then upgrading later so overall costing more.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> @JewelryLover101
> Ok, my friend is a member here and often skims threads, but she just doesn’t have time to post! She gave me permission to post her Cosmos earrings. She’s getting the all pave version any day, too! I’ll post those when I get a picture! She also has mop RdN! She’s a big pearl lover!
> 
> View attachment 5263814


Wow, these look great on her! Thank you for sharing! That is so helpful since we don’t see many photos of these on here.

I’d also be curious how she likes the RdN. I have had my eye on the mop necklace, but there’s something about it that I just don’t love. Not sure what it is.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I would suggest you ask yourself, if all pieces were the same price, which one do you really love the most?
> 
> That’s how I prioritize and really think through what I want to buy.   I ask myself what pieces I really love vs. what piece is in my price point today just to have something VCA.  I am not an impulse buyer and probably overthink what I want to buy.
> 
> For me, I would rather have one HG piece that gives me an ear to ear smile.  Anything after that is a bonus.
> 
> So, take the price tag off and rank your pieces!  Get #1 first.
> 
> Also, after you get your #1 and #2 pieces, you may find your priorities have changed.
> 
> It sounds like you really love the Lotus earrings.  It may be #1 on your list, so I would go for it.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


Thank you so much for the advice. It will definitely make things easier. I was thinking about getting the ones that I would wear more often first. Never thought about which one I like the most. 

Sometimes when I am ready to purchase, they don't have the item in stock. Just like this time, I was thinking about a 5 motif bracelet but they don't have that particular stone in stock so I needed to just randomly get something from my wishlist hence the Frivole earrings in full gold. 

I am wondering if it's better to get items randomly according to the wishlist first because it seems to me that Lotus earrings are always readily available? The higher the price point, the easier to get? Maybe it's not true but I don't know. 

A lot of the items in my wishlist are out of stock. It's a bit frustrating. I think I need to prepare my birthday present 6 months earlier


----------



## MyHjourney

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. It will definitely make things easier. I was thinking about getting the ones that I would wear more often first. Never thought about which one I like the most.
> 
> Sometimes when I am ready to purchase, they don't have the item in stock. Just like this time, I was thinking about a 5 motif bracelet but they don't have that particular stone in stock so I needed to just randomly get something from my wishlist hence the Frivole earrings in full gold.
> 
> I am wondering if it's better to get items randomly according to the wishlist first because it seems to me that Lotus earrings are always readily available? The higher the price point, the easier to get? Maybe it's not true but I don't know.
> 
> A lot of the items in my wishlist are out of stock. It's a bit frustrating. I think I need to prepare my birthday present 6 months earlier


actually that's not true, the lotus earrings aren't always in stock. I think you see more diamond pieces towards the year end, as this is when people tend to buy more diamond jewellery for the festive season. also for the Chinese, there is also Chinese New Year where they like to have new items to wear.

Also items like the lotus ring which has a slightly higher price point is not always around as it is not as 'sellable' as say the 5 motif bracelet or vintage earrings


----------



## eletons

MyHjourney said:


> actually that's not true, the lotus earrings aren't always in stock. I think you see more diamond pieces towards the year end, as this is when people tend to buy more diamond jewellery for the festive season. also for the Chinese, there is also Chinese New Year where they like to have new items to wear.
> 
> Also items like the lotus ring which has a slightly higher price point is not always around as it is not as 'sellable' as say the 5 motif bracelet or vintage earrings


Thank you. I will keep this in mind next time I go to the boutique. 

6 months ago, vca items were still very much available and suddenly they seem to be gone. I never thought that it's so difficult to obtain a piece.


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. It will definitely make things easier. I was thinking about getting the ones that I would wear more often first. Never thought about which one I like the most.
> 
> Sometimes when I am ready to purchase, they don't have the item in stock. Just like this time, I was thinking about a 5 motif bracelet but they don't have that particular stone in stock so I needed to just randomly get something from my wishlist hence the Frivole earrings in full gold.
> 
> I am wondering if it's better to get items randomly according to the wishlist first because it seems to me that Lotus earrings are always readily available? The higher the price point, the easier to get? Maybe it's not true but I don't know.
> 
> A lot of the items in my wishlist are out of stock. It's a bit frustrating. I think I need to prepare my birthday present 6 months earlier


The lotus earrings aren’t always readily available. There was one pair in the country when I bought mine (a couple more were coming in shortly). I wouldn’t let what’s available at the moment dictate what you buy. Everything can be ordered, it just might take a few weeks/months for it to arrive.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> The lotus earrings aren’t always readily available. There was one pair in the country when I bought mine (a couple more were coming in shortly). I wouldn’t let what’s available at the moment dictate what you buy. Everything can be ordered, it just might take a few weeks/months for it to arrive.


I asked a few SAs and they said items from Alhambra collection cannot be ordered. 
Plus I am quite picky so not sure if items I order will turn out just what I want or not especially for items with stones. 

I do like the Frivole earrings I have just got even though I have the mini Frivole. Now I have the small, I wear my mini with hoodies or busy outfits, outfits that have one or two bright colours.


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> I asked a few SAs and they said items from Alhambra collection cannot be ordered.
> Plus I am quite picky so not sure if items I order will turn out just what I want or not especially for items with stones.
> 
> I do like the Frivole earrings I have just got even though I have the mini Frivole. Now I have the small, I wear my mini with hoodies or busy outfits, outfits that have one or two bright colours.


I would maybe try to work with another SA. Alhambra items can be ordered if there isn’t availability. I had an order placed for the Magic Alhambra earrings which I subsequently cancelled when I decided on the lotus, but it is possible. If you want to be able to pick between several of the same piece, however, now is probably not the time to do that. I don’t know about Vintage Alhambra pieces, but boutiques are not getting many Magic pieces to sell on the floor - it seems most are going to orders.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> I would maybe try to work with another SA. Alhambra items can be ordered if there isn’t availability. I had an order placed for the Magic Alhambra earrings which I subsequently cancelled when I decided on the lotus, but it is possible. If you want to be able to pick between several of the same piece, however, now is probably not the time to do that. I don’t know about Vintage Alhambra pieces, but boutiques are not getting many Magic pieces to sell on the floor - it seems most are going to orders.


That's strange. Two SAs from different boutiques told me that unless there's stock, clients cannot order. I even offered to pay full price so that once the items are in, I will be the first ones that they call to look at the item. They said no. 

I only have 4 more most-wanted items to add to complete my VCA journey before things get more chaotic. I learnt my lesson so I will buy my birthday present 6 months earlier.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. It will definitely make things easier. I was thinking about getting the ones that I would wear more often first. Never thought about which one I like the most.
> 
> Sometimes when I am ready to purchase, they don't have the item in stock. Just like this time, I was thinking about a 5 motif bracelet but they don't have that particular stone in stock so I needed to just randomly get something from my wishlist hence the Frivole earrings in full gold.
> 
> I am wondering if it's better to get items randomly according to the wishlist first because it seems to me that Lotus earrings are always readily available? The higher the price point, the easier to get? Maybe it's not true but I don't know.
> 
> A lot of the items in my wishlist are out of stock. It's a bit frustrating. I think I need to prepare my birthday present 6 months earlier


I had to order both my Lotus pieces (ring and earrings).  Lotus is not a high sales collection due to the price point, hence there is not a lot of stock. My SA says he sells tons of VA stone bracelets and pendants because of the price point.

If you want a piece, just order to be sure you get it.  My Lotus earrings took 6 weeks and the Lotus ring took 4 weeks as I recall (losing track, but it was not a long time).  The special order pieces take much longer (my SA said 6 months for Hellebore and I ordered mine on Oct 23).

You will get your pieces if they are regular stock items, not to worry at all.

And no, I would only buy what I want, not what is available.  I truly think once you get your #1 and #2 items, your priorities may change as to what other pieces you might want.

In my humble opinion, once people start buying other VCA collections such as Frivole or Lotus, buying yet another Alhambra bracelet or pendant becomes lower priority.  You may of course love Alhambra and want to collect many bracelets in different stones. 

Just a guess, but buy what you love and want, not what is available. Good luck on your next piece.  I vote Lotus earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> That's strange. Two SAs from different boutiques told me that unless there's stock, clients cannot order. I even offered to pay full price so that once the items are in, I will be the first ones that they call to look at the item. They said no.
> 
> I only have 4 more most-wanted items to add to complete my VCA journey before things get more chaotic. I learnt my lesson so I will buy my birthday present 6 months earlier.


I had to order an Alhambra bracelet as it was out of stock, so it’s strange your SA will not allow you to order.  This means you are always chasing a piece hoping one will be available just for you which is not good, especially if the piece you want is a popular item. 

If your SAs are not helpful, you can also order online. If you order online, the benefit is you can get a full refund.

Given the issues you’ve had, I would just order online. Give SAs a break for now. It will be stress free and you can try on the pieces at home without any pressure.

Happy Early Birthday to you!  I can’t wait to hear what you decide to get.


----------



## caffelatte

eletons said:


> That's strange. Two SAs from different boutiques told me that unless there's stock, clients cannot order. I even offered to pay full price so that once the items are in, I will be the first ones that they call to look at the item. They said no.
> 
> I only have 4 more most-wanted items to add to complete my VCA journey before things get more chaotic. I learnt my lesson so I will buy my birthday present 6 months earlier.




I have ordered items out of stock and paid 30% deposit before so I can get it first when it's back in stock, so I think it's something they can do.


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> Wow, these look great on her! Thank you for sharing! That is so helpful since we don’t see many photos of these on here.
> 
> I’d also be curious how she likes the RdN. I have had my eye on the mop necklace, but there’s something about it that I just don’t love. Not sure what it is.



She loves the RdN!  They look beautiful on her, but if I had to choose one floral with mop, I'd go with Cosmos, personally.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> She loves the RdN!  They look beautiful on her, but if I had to choose one floral with mop, I'd go with Cosmos, personally.
> 
> View attachment 5264510


Both cosmos and RdN look great on her. She wears them so well.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I had to order both my Lotus pieces (ring and earrings).  Lotus is not a high sales collection due to the price point, hence there is not a lot of stock. My SA says he sells tons of VA stone bracelets and pendants because of the price point.
> 
> If you want a piece, just order to be sure you get it.  My Lotus earrings took 6 weeks and the Lotus ring took 4 weeks as I recall (losing track, but it was not a long time).  The special order pieces take much longer (my SA said 6 months for Hellebore and I ordered mine on Oct 23).
> 
> You will get your pieces if they are regular stock items, not to worry at all.
> 
> And no, I would only buy what I want, not what is available.  I truly think once you get your #1 and #2 items, your priorities may change as to what other pieces you might want.
> 
> In my humble opinion, once people start buying other VCA collections such as Frivole or Lotus, buying yet another Alhambra bracelet or pendant becomes lower priority.  You may of course love Alhambra and want to collect many bracelets in different stones.
> 
> Just a guess, but buy what you love and want, not what is available. Good luck on your next piece.  I vote Lotus earrings!


A big thank you. You always give sound advice. 

For Frivole, I only have one item to go to complete the Frivole collection. 

For Alhambra, I only have one or two items to add then I will call my Alhambra collection complete. 

For Lotus and Socrate, I will only get the earrings, Socrate I will get only the single flower studs. 

I don't have a lot of vca but everything I have, I love them enough to wear them all the time. I hope I am blessed enough not needing to sell any of them. Even though this Frivole earrings small seemed like a random purchase but it's not that random, I always wanted to have the small after having the mini because I like it sparkle like stars, for the small size, it's like the ray of the sun. 

For my Alhambra collection, now I only have a ring and a vintage earrings so adding one bracelet is on top of list. Buying multiple bracelets from Alhambra collection is not my thing. One is enough for me.


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> A big thank you. You always give sound advice.
> 
> For Frivole, I only have one item to go to complete the Frivole collection.
> 
> For Alhambra, I only have one or two items to add then I will call my Alhambra collection complete.
> 
> For Lotus and Socrate, I will only get the earrings, Socrate I will get only the single flower studs.
> 
> I don't have a lot of vca but everything I have, I love them enough to wear them all the time. I hope I am blessed enough not needing to sell any of them. Even though this Frivole earrings small seemed like a random purchase but it's not that random, I always wanted to have the small after having the mini because I like it sparkle like stars, for the small size, it's like the ray of the sun.
> 
> For my Alhambra collection, now I only have a ring and a vintage earrings so adding one bracelet is on top of list. Buying multiple bracelets from Alhambra collection is not my thing. One is enough for me.



Your collection sounds so well thought out! I really like the idea of having a few pieces from 2 or 3 collections. I hope you will post a picture on the VCA family thread sometime!


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> Your collection sounds so well thought out! I really like the idea of having a few pieces from 2 or 3 collections. I hope you will post a picture on the VCA family thread sometime!


I am still in the middle of collecting and only have a few pieces of vca. It might take a few years to complete my collection  if I decide to purchase a big piece like lotus earrings.
I am sure I will post a picture when my collection is ready.


----------



## jp824

Here are my carnelian guilloche earrings that I wore to work today. I only have 2 pairs of VCA earrings.  My other pair is the guilloche Alhambra.  I would love to add a third at some point, but still debating between the pave magic Alhambra earrings or lotus earrings.


----------



## A bottle of Red

jp824 said:


> Here are my carnelian guilloche earrings that I wore to work today. I only have 2 pairs of VCA earrings.  My other pair is the guilloche Alhambra.  I would love to add a third at some point, but still debating between the pave magic Alhambra earrings or lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265390


I can't decide which of those pieces i like best on you, because they are all gorgeous!


----------



## jp824

A bottle of Red said:


> I can't decide which of those pieces i like best on you, because they are all gorgeous!


Aw, thank you.  Picking out our favorite VCA piece is always tough. It’s like asking a kid to only pick out one candy at a candy store.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Here are my carnelian guilloche earrings that I wore to work today. I only have 2 pairs of VCA earrings.  My other pair is the guilloche Alhambra.  I would love to add a third at some point, but still debating between the pave magic Alhambra earrings or lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265390


I am drooling over each of these fabulous pieces! You wear them so well


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> I am drooling over each of these fabulous pieces! You wear them so well


Aw, thank you!  You are too kind!


----------



## sbelle

I thought I’d add some of the pictures I’ve posted over the years ……


----------



## sbelle

a few more


----------



## KristinS

sbelle said:


> a few more
> 
> View attachment 5267998
> View attachment 5267999


You have the best earring collection - by far.


----------



## Cococovered

December has been good to me. Not only did I finally get my hands on a malachite Alhambra bracelet, I also managed to find a pair of large Frivole earrings on the VCA website! Love them ❤
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5277612
View attachment 5277612


----------



## DS2006

sbelle said:


> a few more
> 
> View attachment 5267998
> View attachment 5267999


It's always a pleasure to see some of your earrings, especially on the ear!  I do think you possibly have the most extensive VCA earring collection of anyone here. Every pair looks fabulous on you!


----------



## DS2006

Cococovered said:


> December has been good to me. Not only did I finally get my hands on a malachite Alhambra bracelet, I also managed to find a pair of large Frivole earrings on the VCA website! Love them ❤


Unfortunately your pictures don't show. Could you try to post the pictures again? Large Frivole earrings are very hard to find, so you were lucky indeed to catch a pair from the website!


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> Unfortunately your pictures don't show. Could you try to post the pictures again? Large Frivole earrings are very hard to find, so you were lucky indeed to catch a pair from the website!


Am I the only one who finds myself stuck in the loop of waiting for the pieces that I have been hoping for? I wonder if I can find a bracelet that is free from obvious air gaps or a pair of Frivole YG that is without scratches. 

I turn my focus on clothing these few weeks and so far, I have luck on that. 

To comfort myself, I told myself that I have more time to think about what to get to suit my lifestyle and read all the comments about pros and cons of certain pieces.


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> Am I the only one who finds myself stuck in the loop of waiting for the pieces that I have been hoping for? I wonder if I can find a bracelet that is free from obvious air gaps or a pair of Frivole YG that is without scratches.
> 
> I turn my focus on clothing these few weeks and so far, I have luck on that.
> 
> To comfort myself, I told myself that I have more time to think about what to get to suit my lifestyle and read all the comments about pros and cons of certain pieces.


I think if you are waiting for boutiques to have "free" inventory to try on and such, you may be waiting for a while (I was told they expect inventory levels to be back to "normal" next summer, but who really knows). It seems that with a lot of pieces, particularly the higher priced items, there may only be one or two available in the country at a given time, if that. So you really need to be in a position to purchase them sight unseen if it's something that you want to have now. Many pieces are being sold to pre-orders, and I think boutiques may be reluctant to transfer inventory to someone just wanting to try them on given how low the inventory levels are to begin with. I think your best bet if you want to be able to try something on before committing to buying it is to anticipate waiting a few more months before inventory levels increase again.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think if you are waiting for boutiques to have "free" inventory to try on and such, you may be waiting for a while (I was told they expect inventory levels to be back to "normal" next summer, but who really knows). It seems that with a lot of pieces, particularly the higher priced items, there may only be one or two available in the country at a given time, if that. So you really need to be in a position to purchase them sight unseen if it's something that you want to have now. Many pieces are being sold to pre-orders, and I think boutiques may be reluctant to transfer inventory to someone just wanting to try them on given how low the inventory levels are to begin with. I think your best bet if you want to be able to try something on before committing to buying it is to anticipate waiting a few more months before inventory levels increase again.


I had no idea the situation would be like this since the city I am in hardly had any lockdowns. I went to vca at the beginning of this year and there was no shortage of pieces. I was very organized and went according to my schedule so I didn't go ahead with the piece I was shown. Yes, it takes strong will to do so. Not sure whether other stores such as LV got this issue, I just got my bag in early Oct and it went smoothly. I guess this is not a jewelry year for me as for clothing and handbag, I got exactly what I wanted. 
I will take time to think about what next. Maybe a big piece or maybe a few pieces. 

Thank you for your information.


----------



## A bottle of Red

eletons said:


> I had no idea the situation would be like this since the city I am in hardly had any lockdowns. I went to vca at the beginning of this year and there was no shortage of pieces. I was very organized and went according to my schedule so I didn't go ahead with the piece I was shown. Yes, it takes strong will to do so. Not sure whether other stores such as LV got this issue, I just got my bag in early Oct and it went smoothly. I guess this is not a jewelry year for me as for clothing and handbag, I got exactly what I wanted.
> I will take time to think about what next. Maybe a big piece or maybe a few pieces.
> 
> Thank you for your information.


Definitely take your time! I know for myself it's easy to get caught up in the excitement of buying something but often times slowing down is the better way.


----------



## mysticvibes

Hello all! I recently got my hands on a mini frivole pendant and the vintage YG MOP and now thinking of adding earrings to this addiction… I was thinking the vintage Alhambra tiger eye or onyx…or is it weird that I’m not thinking about the making it a set with either the frivole or MOP? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## lynne_ross

mysticvibes said:


> Hello all! I recently got my hands on a mini frivole pendant and the vintage YG MOP and now thinking of adding earrings to this addiction… I was thinking the vintage Alhambra tiger eye or onyx…or is it weird that I’m not thinking about the making it a set with either the frivole or MOP? Any suggestions would be great!


I think tiger eye, mop or frivoles earrings would go well with both necklaces. Nothing wrong with not being matchy matchy. Of the options I would go with tiger eye. It goes beautifully with gold and mop. I find onyx contrasting more and don’t think it goes as well with mop, unless you are a big fan of black and white.


----------



## mysticvibes

lynne_ross said:


> I think tiger eye, mop or frivoles earrings would go well with both necklaces. Nothing wrong with not being matchy matchy. Of the options I would go with tiger eye. It goes beautifully with gold and mop. I find onyx contrasting more and don’t think it goes as well with mop, unless you are a big fan of black and white.



Thank you!! I worry about the mop feeling like it doesn’t really pop as well on me and I do wear a lot of black, navy and white.
Lastly, not too sure if tiger eye requires special care or if I can treat it like onyx?


----------



## lynne_ross

mysticvibes said:


> Thank you!! I worry about the mop feeling like it doesn’t really pop as well on me and I do wear a lot of black, navy and white.
> Lastly, not too sure if tiger eye requires special care or if I can treat it like onyx?


I think earrings are easy to care for and Tiger eye is not suppose to be delicate.


----------



## ka3na20

Hi ladies. Need your opinion. Is this normal? These are brand new and I haven’t worn them. Tried them only twice - at the boutique before buying and second at home. It seems like the metal is touching it when opening and closing. This is my first vca earrings so Im not quite sure if Its normal or not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bumping to see new additions...


----------



## ka3na20

Here’s mine


----------



## innerpeace85

Lotus WG earrings


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus WG earrings
> View attachment 5322312


Absolutely stunning! You know how much I love these on you


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! You know how much I love these on you


Thank you so much


----------



## innerpeace85

RG Frivole earrings+ RG Malachite Divas dream pendant


----------



## Newbie2016

Question for VCA earring owners...Are VCA earrings able to be worn as clip ons?  I see that the website description alludes to it and I am curious if it's easily doable...

Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

Newbie2016 said:


> Question for VCA earring owners...Are VCA earrings able to be worn as clip ons?  I see that the website description alludes to it and I am curious if it's easily doable...
> 
> Thanks!


The earrings with clip-on backs can be worn without the post. The posts screw in and are initially removable. Many people eventually have them soldered in so they stay put. Some of the smaller earrings such as Sweet Alhambra, mini size earrings, and some of the Perlee earrings have posts and backs and are not clip on.


----------



## lvmon

These just came today…


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> These just came today…
> View attachment 5331238
> View attachment 5331239



Stunning on you!!


----------



## marbella8

For those of you who own the Frivole-Pave Earrings, do each earring sit the same on your ears? I just received a pair from Fashionphile and they sit differently on my ears. One sits with one flower at the top and 2 on the bottom and the other does not. Seems strange to me. Help please. Here are photos.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> For those of you who own the Frivole-Pave Earrings, do each earring sit the same on your ears? I just received a pair from Fashionphile and they sit differently on my ears. One sits with one flower at the top and 2 on the bottom and the other does not. Seems strange to me. Help please. Here are photos.


They should be exact.  Each earring is a mirror image of the other.  You should be able to lay them down (not on your ear) and see they are exact mirror images.  I would send them back if they are not.  Either they are fake or altered, either of which is not good.


----------



## BigAkoya

@marbella8
To help out, see how they look sitting?  The flowers are exact mirror images.  Look at each petal.  In your photos, your left ear has one petal at the top, while your right ear has two petals at the top.

That is not possible as the clasps on both are at the same flower petal position (just mirror imaged), and the clasp should be at bottom of your ear when worn.  Maybe check if your clasps are at the bottom and not twisted up?  That would be a reason.  Hope this helps.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> @marbella8
> To help out, see how they look sitting?  The flowers are exact mirror images.  Look at each petal.  In your photos, your left ear has one petal at the top, while your right ear has two petals at the top.
> 
> That is not possible as the clasps on both are at the same flower petal position (just mirror imaged), and the clasp should be at bottom of your ear when worn.  Maybe check if your clasps are at the bottom and not twisted up?  That would be a reason.  Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5331305


Thank you. I know all my vintage-Alhambra earrings are the same?

Let me take a photo of them the way yours look on a book.

I think I’ll do a general post too instead of on here. I’m going to call New York tomorrow and see if their customer service is there on the weekends and ask them. If they can fix it for a small fee, I’ll have them do it. If not, they’ll go back to FP.


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> For those of you who own the Frivole-Pave Earrings, do each earring sit the same on your ears? I just received a pair from Fashionphile and they sit differently on my ears. One sits with one flower at the top and 2 on the bottom and the other does not. Seems strange to me. Help please. Here are photos.


Mine can sit differently depending on where the bottom part of clip is on my ear. I need to move the clip to be same spot for both ears. For your one ear I can see clip is on the face side of lobe. I can not tell where clip is for your other ear. If the earrings are not mirror images of one another then return.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Thank you. I know all my vintage-Alhambra earrings are the same?
> 
> Let me take a photo of them the way yours look on a book.
> 
> I think I’ll do a general post too instead of on here. I’m going to call New York tomorrow and see if their customer service is there on the weekends and ask them. If they can fix it for a small fee, I’ll have them do it. If not, they’ll go back to FP.


Yes, it's best to call NYC.  Looking at your photos, they look correct, but I'm certainly no expert on real or fake. 
One thing you may want to check.  The earrings are polarized, and it matters for Frivole earrings, not so much Alhambra. 
There is a right ear and a left ear.  On your ear clips, you will see a tiny little bump on the ear clip.  The bump should point "away" from your face.  Check to see if you put each earring on the correct ear.  

Just another thought.  I love Frivole diamond earrings, and I hope this works out for you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is a photo in case I was not clear about the "bump". 
See the photo below and see how the ear clip has the little bump out?  The bump out points away from your face. 
I hope it’s this simple problem!


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a photo in case I was not clear about the "bump".
> See the photo below and see how the ear clip has the little bump out?  The bump out points away from your face.
> I hope it’s this simple problem!
> View attachment 5331329


You are always so helpful, thank you. I already checked and made sure it was the bumps when I first wore them but that’s not the issue. Based on all the pieces I own, they look authentic, and my bf has them, we bought hers together and they are just as sparkly, lol.

I’ll ask New York and see if FP will allow me to take the tag off and send to NY to see if they can be fixed. They were a good price, so a bit to get them corrected would be ok.

They are so sparkly, I may never wear my Vintage Pavés, lol.


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> Mine can sit differently depending on where the bottom part of clip is on my ear. I need to move the clip to be same spot for both ears. For your one ear I can see clip is on the face side of lobe. I can not tell where clip is for your other ear. If the earrings are not mirror images of one another then return.



Thank you, great suggestion, and I believe you just solved my problem, lol!


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> You are always so helpful, thank you. I already checked and made sure it was the bumps when I first wore them but that’s not the issue. Based on all the pieces I own, they look authentic, and my bf has them, we bought hers together and they are just as sparkly, lol.
> 
> I’ll ask New York and see if FP will allow me to take the tag off and send to NY to see if they can be fixed. They were a good price, so a bit to get them corrected would be ok.
> 
> They are so sparkly, I may never wear my Vintage Pavés, lol.


Yes... Frivole diamond earrings are the bomb!  Dressy or casual, it's the only earring you need!     
I'm so glad this is working out and it was a just a crooked clasp.  Whew!  

Oh, I am sure you know this, but if they are tight on your ears, you can get them loosened.  I get all my earrings loosened and the post changed to the thinner post.  This should be free of charge from VCA, indefinitely.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... Frivole diamond earrings are the bomb!  Dressy or casual, it's the only earring you need!
> I'm so glad this is working out and it was a just a crooked clasp.  Whew!
> 
> Oh, I am sure you know this, but if they are tight on your ears, you can get them loosened.  I get all my earrings loosened and the post changed to the thinner post.  This should be free of charge from VCA, indefinitely.



I know, I was so bummed with the crooked issue, lol.

I always get mine changed to the longer, thinner ones too, and they give you those plastic discs which make them sit better.

Thanks to you and @lynne_ross for resolving this issue for me so quickly. I really appreciate it


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> Thank you, great suggestion, and I believe you just solved my problem, lol!


Glad it was a simple thing! I had the same ‘issue’ when I first wore them as my ear lobes are thin and small so the clip can sit any which way. Enjoy wearing them now!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> These just came today…
> View attachment 5331238
> View attachment 5331239


Two words immediately popped into my head. BRIGHT and BEAUTIFUL. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> Two words immediately popped into my head. BRIGHT and BEAUTIFUL. Congratulations!!!


Thank you, I am so in love with these! I was only into sweet earrings but then got inspired By so many beautiful photos in this thread!


----------



## JewelryLover101

marbella8 said:


> Thank you. I know all my vintage-Alhambra earrings are the same?
> 
> Let me take a photo of them the way yours look on a book.
> 
> I think I’ll do a general post too instead of on here. I’m going to call New York tomorrow and see if their customer service is there on the weekends and ask them. If they can fix it for a small fee, I’ll have them do it. If not, they’ll go back to FP.





lynne_ross said:


> Mine can sit differently depending on where the bottom part of clip is on my ear. I need to move the clip to be same spot for both ears. For your one ear I can see clip is on the face side of lobe. I can not tell where clip is for your other ear. If the earrings are not mirror images of one another then return.





marbella8 said:


> Thank you, great suggestion, and I believe you just solved my problem, lol!



Looks like you already got the issue resolved, but mine have the same problem as yours unless I rotate the clips a bit. But if the clips aren't in precisely the same spot on my ears (which they typically aren't), the flowers will look different on each ear.


----------



## marbella8

JewelryLover101 said:


> Looks like you already got the issue resolved, but mine have the same problem as yours unless I rotate the clips a bit. But if the clips aren't in precisely the same spot on my ears (which they typically aren't), the flowers will look different on each ear.



thank you again, so I know this is a problem for others too. It only happens on one ear, lol, but at least now I have it figured out and can enjoy them!


----------



## BWM

Not mine but thought I’d share this modeling pic:


----------



## BWM

Love these Socrate 3 flower earrings!


----------



## BWM

These were eye catching!


----------



## BWM

My personal Magic Alhambra earrings:


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I was wondering if anyone has either mini frivole in mirror polished or pave earrings being worn? Does anyone have these and wouldn’t mind taking mod shots? How does everyone feel about either one for everyday wear?


----------



## pinky7129

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I was wondering if anyone has either mini frivole in mirror polished or pave earrings being worn? Does anyone have these and wouldn’t mind taking mod shots? How does everyone feel about either one for everyday wear?



i own the mini frivole and I love them. I sleep in them and alternate between them and my regular diamond studs.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Vintage Guilloche

Mother’s Day gift from hubs


----------



## 7777777

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 5400447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Guilloche
> 
> Mother’s Day gift from hubs


Did you have to order them? Mod shots?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

7777777 said:


> Did you have to order them? Mod shots?



These were ordered 4/11 and received (mailed to my house) on 4/27.

My husband also ordered Magic Onyx earrings around the same time. Still waiting on those though.


----------



## 7777777

Thank you, I placed the order 3 weeks ago and they asked for 50% deposit. I wonder if it makes it faster if you pay in full.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

7777777 said:


> Thank you, I placed the order 3 weeks ago and they asked for 50% deposit. I wonder if it makes it faster if you pay in full.



I don’t think it’s faster necessarily.

For example, I paid for both earrings in full. Vintage Guilloche arrived quickly…still waiting on Magic Onyx. Quoted likely late summer 2022. I’ll update everyone whenever it arrives.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Here is a quick pic, just got back from pilates, excuse the messy closet


----------



## Lady001

So happy with my sweet alhambra onyx earrings


----------



## Minich

I love looking at all of these gorgeous earrings! Does anyone have a mod shot of the mini pave Frivole earrings? I have gone through almost every page in this thread, but have only found photos of the non-pave version. Many thanks!


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> I love looking at all of these gorgeous earrings! Does anyone have a mod shot of the mini pave Frivole earrings? I have gone through almost every page in this thread, but have only found photos of the non-pave version. Many thanks!



It is not the best post but perhaps helps to give you an idea. They are very cute.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> It is not the best post but perhaps helps to give you an idea. They are very cute.


Woman, you make everything look gorgeous! Not fair


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Woman, you make everything look gorgeous! Not fair


Stop it! ... You know you alone could be blamed for the increase in VCA sales. #inspo


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Stop it! ... You know you alone could be blamed for the increase in VCA sales. #inspo


Awww  … I wish


----------



## Minich

glamourbag said:


> It is not the best post but perhaps helps to give you an idea. They are very cute.



You are my hero!! Thanks so much....and agree with the others, you look stunning! I have my eyes on the RG pave version....will need to head in to try them on sometime soon!


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> You are my hero!! Thanks so much....and agree with the others, you look stunning! I have my eyes on the RG pave version....will need to head in to try them on sometime soon!


You're welcome! Yes, VCA rg is so lovely. All Frivole pieces are so pretty and I hope you love them when you try them.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> It is not the best post but perhaps helps to give you an idea. They are very cute.


Very beautiful, like the flowery blouse too


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Very beautiful, like the flowery blouse too


Thank you so much Rosebean. It's a past season Magda Butrym piece but I still enjoy it come warmer weather.


----------



## DS2006

A friend recently was comparing sizes in her collection with large Frivole and sent me these pics, posted with permission.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> A friend recently was comparing sizes in her collection with large Frivole and sent me these pics, posted with permission.
> View attachment 5411990
> View attachment 5411990
> 
> View attachment 5411991
> View attachment 5411992


Wow you friend has an amazing collection of earrings! Especially loving the RDN.


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> A friend recently was comparing sizes in her collection with large Frivole and sent me these pics, posted with permission.
> View attachment 5411990
> View attachment 5411990
> 
> View attachment 5411991
> View attachment 5411992


So pretty and inspiring, love the MOP RDN the most.


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow you friend has an amazing collection of earrings! Especially loving the RDN.


She really does have an amazing collection of earrings which includes some beautiful non-VCA pieces, too.  She also has the wg pave Cosmos pair and the 3 motif Magic with gmop which are not in these pictures. The two small Frivole motifs are actually from her bracelet. She was just showing the 3 Frivole sizes. She has some SO earrings coming in a few months and a couple others on her wishlist, so I hope she'll let me post her VCA earring collection when she gets a couple more! She is a member here and skims threads when she has time but rarely posts.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> She really does have an amazing collection of earrings which includes some beautiful non-VCA pieces, too.  She also has the wg pave Cosmos pair and the 3 motif Magic with gmop which are not in these pictures. The two small Frivole motifs are actually from her bracelet. She was just showing the 3 Frivole sizes. She has some SO earrings coming in a few months and a couple others on her wishlist, so I hope she'll let me post her VCA earring collection when she gets a couple more! She is a member here and skims threads when she has time but rarely posts.


@DS2006 Thank you for giving us a peek into your friend’s fabulous collection. I can’t wait to see more of it


----------



## mermigurl

Does any one know if VCA will restart the production of the magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP YG earrings or the magic Alhambra MOP studs? 
I’m obsessed with them but I was told VCA has paused production.


----------



## lvmon

After six months of waiting, here it is…


----------



## RitaLA

Does anyone have a mod shot of the hammered rose gold? I am in doubt between the vintage hammered rose gold and the vintage MOP. Thank you!


----------



## mesh123

RitaLA said:


> Does anyone have a mod shot of the hammered rose gold? I am in doubt between the vintage hammered rose gold and the vintage MOP. Thank you!


I am interested as well


----------



## nicole0612

RitaLA said:


> Does anyone have a mod shot of the hammered rose gold? I am in doubt between the vintage hammered rose gold and the vintage MOP. Thank you!


Here is RG hammered.
I feel like it blends in with pink toned skin a bit, as it does on me, and YG or MOP pops more, but otherwise RG is gorgeous. PG pave works for me also, because the diamonds light up the motif more.


----------



## RitaLA

nicole0612 said:


> Here is RG hammered.
> I feel like it blends in with pink toned skin a bit, as it does on me, and YG or MOP pops more, but otherwise RG is gorgeous. PG pave works for me also, because the diamonds light up the motif more.
> 
> View attachment 5656473


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cliffslux

lvmon said:


> After six months of waiting, here it is…
> 
> View attachment 5655683


They look amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## lvmon

Cliffslux said:


> They look amazing! Congrats!!


Thank you @Cliffslux !


----------



## nicole0612

@RitaLA 
I found this photo of the RG, easier to see the shade vs skin tone in natural daylight.


----------



## RitaLA

I am in doubt between the rose gold and the MOP. I tried the MOP in store and it really popped against my skin. I will eventually get the rose gold but I am leaning toward MOP for now. Thoughts?


----------



## nicole0612

RitaLA said:


> I am in doubt between the rose gold and the MOP. I tried the MOP in store and it really popped against my skin. I will eventually get the rose gold but I am leaning toward MOP for now. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5659076


I would get the MOP, it is still neutral but definitely shows up more than RG non- pave. The advantage of RG is that you can wear it without fear in rain, shower, exposure to hair products (of course, some of these are not recommended, but you would not need to worry about permanent damage if you accidentally get hairspray on RG for example).


----------



## kadmia

RitaLA said:


> I am in doubt between the rose gold and the MOP. I tried the MOP in store and it really popped against my skin. I will eventually get the rose gold but I am leaning toward MOP for now. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5659076


I love how MOP pops. It's such a classic!


----------



## RitaLA

nicole0612 said:


> I would get the MOP, it is still neutral but definitely shows up more than RG non- pave. The advantage of RG is that you can wear it without fear in rain, shower, exposure to hair products (of course, some of these are not recommended, but you would not need to worry about permanent damage if you accidentally get hairspray on RG for example).


Thank you so much for your input!  You are right on. Yeah, I usually don't shower with earrings that have gemstones or spray fragrances on them either. But I agree ... there is something about the MOP that pops and it feels good! =) Happy Thanksgiving, if you are in the USA


----------



## RitaLA

kadmia said:


> I love how MOP pops. It's such a classic!


It does and it surprised me because I thought I would be underwhelmed by it. But when I tried it on ... I was like ... oh my! I gotta have this. I was never an earring type of person but there is something about these VCA earrings that make me feel good. It's substantial, elegant ... It will be one pair a year ... or more. Wherever life takes me financially. hahahaha


----------



## nicole0612

RitaLA said:


> Thank you so much for your input!  You are right on. Yeah, I usually don't shower with earrings that have gemstones or spray fragrances on them either. But I agree ... there is something about the MOP that pops and it feels good! =) Happy Thanksgiving, if you are in the USA


Thank you, wishing you the same! I find that mother of pearl earrings stand out and glow beautifully, almost more than any other stone. I think it would be an excellent choice.


----------



## ashton

RitaLA said:


> It does and it surprised me because I thought I would be underwhelmed by it. But when I tried it on ... I was like ... oh my! I gotta have this. I was never an earring type of person but there is something about these VCA earrings that make me feel good. It's substantial, elegant ... It will be one pair a year ... or more. Wherever life takes me financially. hahahaha


Get the hammered earrings next 
They are so pretty.


----------



## littlecollector

I really like Alhambra earrings. They are so classic and gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lvmon said:


> After six months of waiting, here it is…
> 
> View attachment 5655683


Beautiful!!
Please share which cashmere GM you are wearing. It reminds me of my ExLibris in noir. Perfect neutral.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

littlecollector said:


> I really like Alhambra earrings. They are so classic and gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5661674


We are earring twins


----------



## littlecollector

texasgirliegirl said:


> We are earring twins


That's fabulous. Hi 5


----------



## krawford

littlecollector said:


> I really like Alhambra earrings. They are so classic and gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5661674


They look gorgeous on you


----------



## littlecollector

krawford said:


> They look gorgeous on you


Thanks ❤


----------



## DeryaHm

Does anyone have the perlee clover hoops? I wasn’t totally sure when I got them but ended up loving them. I am still young-ish and do not work, but I feel like a very 80s power suit career lady when I wear them with my loungewear. I bought mine, but they feel like something I inherited from my stylish grandmother, who was a very 80s power suit heavy yg jewelry career lady


----------



## livluvlux

Posting Palmyre earrings for reference since there aren’t many pics of these. The design is so simple but very intricate upon closer inspection. The movement is also eye catching and it’s so light in weight and bright in sparkle. They dress up or down so easily which suits my lifestyle.


----------



## WingNut

livluvlux said:


> Posting Palmyre earrings for reference since there aren’t many pics of these. The design is so simple but very intricate upon closer inspection. The movement is also eye catching and it’s so light in weight and bright in sparkle. They dress up or down so easily which suits my lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665344


Those are stunning!


----------



## littlecollector

livluvlux said:


> Posting Palmyre earrings for reference since there aren’t many pics of these. The design is so simple but very intricate upon closer inspection. The movement is also eye catching and it’s so light in weight and bright in sparkle. They dress up or down so easily which suits my lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665344


Very classic and timeless. Great choice!


----------



## livluvlux

WingNut said:


> Those are stunning!





littlecollector said:


> Very classic and timeless. Great choice!


Thank you!


----------



## Hlover88

Hello there, 
My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course)? Any idea would be taken as my mum is very sad
Thank you for your help


----------



## ashton

Hlover88 said:


> Hello there,
> My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course)? Any idea would be taken as my mum is very sad
> Thank you for your help


I would definitely go to VcA and ask them. I’ve read on the forum somewhere that someone got a lost earring replaced but forgot which thread. Good luck.


----------



## RitaLA

Hi girls, does anyone have a modeling shot of the sweet Alhambra MOP butterfly earrings?  I recently got the MOP vintage size but I am debating between the sweet rose gold or the butterfly. Thank you!!


----------

